# Lotta Milan-Juve per Iturbe: i rossoneri offrono 28M.



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Secondo *Sky* il Milan è venuto incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: sono stati offerti 28M, di cui 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi esercizi. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal cartellino del giocatore. Tuttavia la Juventus (che domani vedrà di nuovo il Verona) ha già l'accordo con Iturbe che sarebbe molto invogliato di giocare la CL. Intanto lo stesso Iturbe su Twitter fa sognare i tifosi di entrambe le squadre: "pazienza che manca il colpo finale...".


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

Up


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Da parte mia la proprietà e la dirigenza possono ricevere già un fragoroso applauso. Erano anni che non offrivamo simili cifre per un solo giocatore. Spero soltanto che questi soldi, se dovesse andar male Iturbe, verranno usati per altri giocatori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2014)

Boh, a me comunque fa ridere questa "trattativa dell'estate", cioè, per Iturbe? Non se lo cagano di striscio all'estero, giustamente se lo fila soltanto la serie A ed è la trattativa dell'estate.


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2014)

Se il Milan ha veramente offerto 28 milioni ritengo che non ci sia nulla da discutere ormai.


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Boh, a me comunque fa ridere questa "trattativa dell'estate", cioè, per Iturbe? Non se lo cagano di striscio all'estero, giustamente se lo fila soltanto la serie A ed è la trattativa dell'estate.



d'accordo con te in linea di massima ma questo qui puo' divenatre forte forte,da top 5 del mondo per me.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2014)

28 milioni? Stento a crederci che abbiamo offerto tanto. E se l'abbiamo fatto, probabilmente è perchè Balotelli andrà via sicuro.


----------



## peppe75 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Milan ha cambiato decisamente la rotta nel mercato....e io continuo a dire che verrà da noi....teniamo d'occhio anche la situaz di Robinho..


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se il Milan ha veramente offerto 28 milioni ritengo che non ci sia nulla da discutere ormai.



avete l'accordo con lui e quasi col verona, aggiungici che per me iturbe su twitter intende voi, delle serie "fate il ritocchino per accontentare il verona e ci siamo".
Per me sembra molto più vicino a voi.

A questi punti però niente da dire alla società, hanno fatto il massimo. Speriamo che il valencia non senta che abbiamo proposto tutti questi soldi...


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da parte mia la proprietà e la dirigenza possono ricevere già un fragoroso applauso. Erano anni che non offrivamo simili cifre per un solo giocatore. Spero soltanto che questi soldi, se dovesse andar male Iturbe, verranno usati per altri giocatori.



Scusami lo scetticismo, ma l'applauso glielo farò se prendiamo Iturbe oppure se poi spendiamo in maniera intelligente. Comunque una cosa te la dico. Quest'anno sembriamo più sul pezzo effettivamente.


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Luglio 2014)

Si ma Iturbe oggi è d'accordo con la Juve perchè invogliato a giocare a la CL. L'altro ieri era invogliato dal Milan perchè sicuro titolare. Soliti abbagli estivi dei mercatari.. vediamo che succede.
Lo prenderei solo per il gusto di non farlo prendere a quelli là..


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

*Pedullà: La Juventus resta fortissima sul giocatore, l'offerta si avvicina molto alla richiesta del Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo sul cash, il Milan al momento resta in stand-by, il silenzio di Galliani può essere indicativo o strategico.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: La Juventus resta fortissima sul giocatore, l'offerta si avvicina molto alla richiesta del Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo sul cash, il Milan al momento resta in stand-by, il silenzio di Galliani può essere indicativo o strategico.*



Lui non parla di offerte del Milan mah , se la Juve come dice si avvicina alle richieste del Verona l'accordo si trova visto che con il giocatore già hanno trovato l'accordo


----------



## Ciachi (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: La Juventus resta fortissima sul giocatore, l'offerta si avvicina molto alla richiesta del Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo sul cash, il Milan al momento resta in stand-by, il silenzio di Galliani può essere indicativo o strategico.*




Ah ecco.....siamo "ritornati alla finestra"....


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Lui non parla di offerte del Milan mah , se la Juve come dice si avvicina alle richieste del Verona l'accordo si trova visto che con il giocatore già hanno trovato l'accordo



Alla fine Pedullà e Di Marzio si fanno le guerre tra loro smentendosi a vicenda e non si sa mai la verità qual è.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Alla fine Pedullà e Di Marzio si fanno le guerre tra loro smentendosi a vicenda e non si sa mai la verità qual è.



Già io tendo più a credere a Pedullà che non ha mai cambiato "trasticamente" la situazione, trovo più affidabile Pedullà per cose passate poi non so, vedremo tanto domani finirà tutto.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Boh, a me comunque fa ridere questa "trattativa dell'estate", cioè, per Iturbe? Non se lo cagano di striscio all'estero, giustamente se lo fila soltanto la serie A ed è la trattativa dell'estate.



Si dice che Iturbe per il momento voglia restare in Serie A (motivi familiari? Paura di bruciarsi? Voglia di giocare da titolare?).


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 28 milioni? Stento a crederci che abbiamo offerto tanto. E se l'abbiamo fatto, probabilmente è perchè Balotelli andrà via sicuro.



Se fosse vero o domani la Juve rilancia oppure venerdi è già a Milano per le visite mediche... comunque ci credo poco a questi 28 mln.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Luglio 2014)

Magari fosse vero! Sarebbe praticamente nostro a quel punto.


----------



## Dexter (2 Luglio 2014)

Pedullà dice il contrario esatto di Di Marzio a posta, e rosica perché al contrario del giornalista di Sky non ha contatti diretti con Galliani. Di Marzio è più affidabile, l'offerta è reale.


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pedullà dice il contrario esatto di Di Marzio a posta, e rosica perché al contrario del giornalista di Sky non ha contatti diretti con Galliani. Di Marzio è più affidabile, l'offerta è reale.



Si beh, tra i due non vi sono dubbi su chi sia quello da ascoltare. Fermo restando che in questo mestiere ne sparano tutti di colossali, ma Di Marzio nel mestiere è certamente il più affidabile


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: La Juventus resta fortissima sul giocatore, l'offerta si avvicina molto alla richiesta del Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo sul cash, il Milan al momento resta in stand-by, il silenzio di Galliani può essere indicativo o strategico.*



.


----------



## Dexter (2 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh, tra i due non vi sono dubbi su chi sia quello da ascoltare. Fermo restando che in questo mestiere ne sparano tutti di colossali, ma Di Marzio nel mestiere è certamente il più affidabile



Sisi sbaglia anche Di Marzio ovviamente, ma Pedullà dice cose scontatissime e arriva sempre dopo...


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Luglio 2014)

Mah... a me comunque questa offerta puzza di farlocca... Prima il canale ufficiale dice che è praticamente impossibile spendere quelle cifre... Poi i tifosi iniziano ad incavolarsi pesantemente e allora rettificano subito e tirano fuori un'offerta con la seconda bocca di galliani.... mah


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mah... a me comunque questa offerta puzza di farlocca... Prima il canale ufficiale dice che è praticamente impossibile spendere quelle cifre... Poi i tifosi iniziano ad incavolarsi pesantemente e allora rettificano subito e tirano fuori un'offerta con la seconda bocca di galliani.... mah



Io ho il timore che dicano "abbiamo fatto il possibile, ma il giocatore ha scelto la Juve", quando poi in realtà l'offerta di 28 milioni era solo una farsa messa in giro proprio da loro.


----------



## Ciachi (2 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io ho il timore che dicano "abbiamo fatto il possibile, ma il giocatore ha scelto la Juve", quando poi in realtà l'offerta di 28 milioni era solo una farsa messa in giro proprio da loro.



e poi c'è la telefonata di zio fester a Pippo a formentera : caro Pippo...abbiamo fatto il possibile ma il ragazzo ha preferito la giuve....ma nn preoccuparti...per te abbiamo preso.....Ermenko......


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, è finito il vertice tra la Juventus ed il Verona per Iturbe. I bianconeri provano la spallata finale. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> e poi c'è la telefonata di zio fester a Pippo a formentera : caro Pippo...abbiamo fatto il possibile ma il ragazzo ha preferito la giuve....ma nn preoccuparti...per te abbiamo preso.....Ermenko......


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, è finito il vertice tra la Juventus ed il Verona per Iturbe. I bianconeri provano la spallata finale. *



Ah l'hanno fatto oggi? Di Marzio diceva domani, mi sa che allora Iturbe si riferiva alla Juve con quel tweet credo.


----------



## Ciachi (2 Luglio 2014)

...quindi il fatto che era "vicinissimo" a noi???


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

*Di Marzio: il Verona non vuole contropartite tecniche per Iturbe.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ah l'hanno fatto oggi? Di Marzio diceva domani, mi sa che allora Iturbe si riferiva alla Juve con quel tweet credo.



In effetti il tweet diventa preoccupante,a questo punto.


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non vuole contropartite tecniche per Iturbe.*



Fattore da non sottovalutare. Secondo me sarà proprio questo il motivo per il quale Iturbe verrà da voi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, è finito il vertice tra la Juventus ed il Verona per Iturbe. I bianconeri provano la spallata finale. *





Aron ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non vuole contropartite tecniche per Iturbe.*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non vuole contropartite tecniche per Iturbe.*



Difatti oggi pomeriggio ho letto che Quagliarella è vicino al Torino, ma la Juve dove li trova 30 milioni?? o fa 4/5 rate altrimenti non credo lo prendano,senza contare che continuano a trattare pure Morata, per me non arrivano tutti e due.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Fattore da non sottovalutare. Secondo me sarà proprio questo il motivo per il quale Iturbe verrà da voi.



Ascolta,devi piantarla di gufare  




Aron ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non vuole contropartite tecniche per Iturbe.*



Certo che alla fine della fiera il Verona avrà fatto un affare mostruoso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Non si capisce più niente per Sportmediaset è tutto fatto mancano solo i dettagli per il suo passaggio alla Juve.


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Luglio 2014)

Io resto fiducioso, nonostante tutto...


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ascolta,devi piantarla di gufare



Ma non sto gufando lo giuro 
Comunque a parte gli scherzi io non riesco a star tranquillo con la Marmotta. Cioè voi fate benissimo a lamentarvi del Fester, ma se ripenso a quando davamo la caccia al _toppleyer_  
997955686 trattative sfumate e concluse con l'ingaggio di un cesso (Bendtner, Vucinic, Anelka e co.)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

*Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*


----------



## Ciachi (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*



Ma basta....non se ne può più di questa farsa!!!! Manco si trattasse di messi!!!!!


----------



## Dexter (2 Luglio 2014)

Comunque all'inizio si parlava di 23 milioni e ok, ma adesso 28 cominciano ad essere tantini...a certe cifre prendi esterno+centrocampista forti eh...


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*




.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*



Sembra che il Milan sia molto calmo, pronto a rilanciare..

Ci puntiamo proprio tanto


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*



Ragionando per assurdo, se il Milan, con Berlusconi forza trainante, volesse realmente Iturbe e l'offerta dei 28 mln risultasse veritiera, ci sarebbe poco da pensare o discutere. Il ragazzo verrebbe sicuramente a Milano.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Luglio 2014)

Se l'offerta del Milan fosse reale, e su queste basi, 28 milioni, 17 subito, allora il giocatore è già preso.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Luglio 2014)

L'alternativa ad Iturbe è un cesso a pedali. Spero con tutto il cuore che il Milan lo prenda. E' un giocatore troppo importante...


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

Il bello è che hanno anche parlato con l'agente di morata in queste ore!!! Mho..


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

ma la juve si vede ogni giorno col verona? bah..speriamo bene ma sono poco fiducioso


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il bello è che hanno anche parlato con l'agente di morata in queste ore!!! Mho..



Se prendiamo Iturbe facciamo un doppio colpo. Costringiamo i gobbi a prendere il cesso a pedali spagnolo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*



Direi che dopo averne offerti 28, possiamo fare un piccolo sforzo e chiuderla a 30. Dai Milan!!!


----------



## Heaven (2 Luglio 2014)

Se è vera l'offeta di 28mln secondo me sarà nostro, ma dopo quel tweet di Iturbe, credo sia riferito alla juve..


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direi che dopo averne offerti 28, possiamo fare un piccolo sforzo e chiuderla a 30. Dai Milan!!!



Go Milan go!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*



Le risposte sono 2: o l'offerta del Milan non esiste tutta scena mediatica oppure il Verona preferisce darlo alla Juventus, altrimenti se veramente la nostra offerta fosse di 28 milioni sarebbe già impacchettato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Le risposte sono 2: o l'offerta del Milan non esiste tutta scena mediatica oppure il Verona preferisce darlo alla Juventus, altrimenti se veramente la nostra offerta fosse di 28 milioni sarebbe già impacchettato.



Pecunia non olet. Probabilmente il Verona ne vuole davvero 30 e non cede di un millimetro, anche davanti ai nostri 28.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Pecunia non olet. Probabilmente il Verona ne vuole davvero 30 e non cede di un millimetro, anche davanti ai nostri 28.



Ma dai sono 2 milioni, al massimo ci metti i bonus, se il Milan ha offerto veramente 28 cosa gli costava arrivare a 30 su, io ho la sensazione che vogliano darlo a " tutti i costi" alla juve e che il giocatore spinga per andare li, non accettano i 28 milioni? bene tanto saluti cosa stiamo li a fare il gioco del Verona.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma dai sono 2 milioni, al massimo ci metti i bonus, se il Milan ha offerto veramente 28 cosa gli costava arrivare a 30 su, io ho la sensazione che vogliano darlo a " tutti i costi" alla juve e che il giocatore spinga per andare li, non accettano i 28 milioni? bene tanto saluti cosa stiamo li a fare il gioco del Verona.



il Verona probabilmente vuole aspettare un eventuale rilancio della Juve (che ancora non ha fatto sapere niente). Perché accettare subito 28M se possono averne 30M? Per noi 2M saranno pochi ma per il Verona evidentemente no. A me pare logica come cosa. Prima di venderlo facendo uno sconticino, vogliono vedere se riescono ad incassare quanto dicono loro. Inoltre a parità di offerte, il giocatore preferisce i gobbi. Di Marzio lo ha ripetuto 100 volte (purtroppo).


----------



## Hellscream (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma dai sono 2 milioni, al massimo ci metti i bonus, se il Milan ha offerto veramente 28 cosa gli costava arrivare a 30 su, io ho la sensazione che vogliano darlo a " tutti i costi" alla juve e che il giocatore spinga per andare li, non accettano i 28 milioni? bene tanto saluti cosa stiamo li a fare il gioco del Verona.



Anche questo è vero, cioè più di 28 mln, se l'offerta è vera che vogliono? Poi se lui vuole andare per forza li.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> il Verona probabilmente vuole aspettare un eventuale rilancio della Juve (che ancora non ha fatto sapere niente). Perché accettare subito 28M se possono averne 30M? Per noi 2M saranno pochi ma per il Verona evidentemente no. A me pare logica come cosa. Prima di venderlo facendo uno sconticino, vogliono vedere se riescono ad incassare quanto dicono loro. Inoltre a parità di offerte, il giocatore preferisce i gobbi. Di Marzio lo ha ripetuto 100 volte (purtroppo).



hanno fatto più incontri con loro che con noi boh probabilmente anzi quasi sicuramente è come dici te ma a me scoccia stare li a fare il gioco del Verona per poi prenderla in quel posto e sentire le solite (giuste) lamentele, poi tutto sto "casino" per Iturbe che è una scommessa, se l'offerta fosse vera io darei una scadenza finita la scadenza tanti saluti e viriamo su altri giocatori.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> hanno fatto più incontri con loro che con noi boh probabilmente anzi quasi sicuramente è come dici te ma a me scoccia stare li a fare il gioco del Verona per poi prenderla in quel posto e sentire le solite (giuste) lamentele, poi tutto sto "casino" per Iturbe che è una scommessa, se l'offerta fosse vera io darei una scadenza finita la scadenza tanti saluti e viriamo su altri giocatori.



Ci sono anche telefono e fax per continuare le trattative.

Io comunque sono molto fiducioso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> hanno fatto più incontri con loro che con noi boh probabilmente anzi quasi sicuramente è come dici te ma a me scoccia stare li a fare il gioco del Verona per poi prenderla in quel posto e sentire le solite (giuste) lamentele, poi tutto sto "casino" per Iturbe che è una scommessa, se l'offerta fosse vera io darei una scadenza finita la scadenza tanti saluti e viriamo su altri giocatori.



io sinceramente stavolta non ho nulla da dire alla società. Anzi gli faccio i complimenti a prescindere. Questa che abbiamo presentato (28M) è la seconda offerta più alta fatta per un giocatore negli ultimi 12 anni. E nel complesso, la quarta più alta della nostra storia dopo Rui Costa (85 miliardi - 42,5M) Inzaghi (70 miliardi - 35M) e Nesta (30M). Iturbe, se lo prendiamo, di cartellino costerebbe più di Ronaldinho, Ibra e Balotelli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*



*Per fare chiarezza a tutti, la situazione secondo Sky e Di Marzio (i più affidabili) è questa: il Milan al momento ha fatto l'offerta migliore per il cartellino pari a 28M (17M subito e 11M a rate). La Juve offre di meno ma ha il gradimento del giocatore che preferirebbe giocare la CL. Il Milan prenderà il giocatore soltanto se la Juve non arriverà ad offrire almeno 28M e si ritirerà dall'affare. Ma in caso di offerta juventina pari o superiore a 28M (i 30M chiesti fin dall'inizio dal Verona), a causa del gradimento del giocatore, Iturbe si vestirà di bianconero. In conclusione, al momento tutto è ancora in bilico.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

Voglio non essere troppo malfidente e pensare che questa offerta di 28 miloni sia reale, e non una notizia messa in giro per placare la rabbia dopo le dichiarazioni di oggi di Milan Channel.

Una cosa è certa: se l'offerta è vera, anche se l'affare Iturbe dovesse andare male, sappiamo ora che ci sono almeno 28 milioni da spendere sul mercato.
Quindi successivamente non avranno più nessuna scusa.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*



Considerando che si è detto che l'accordo con la giuve è per 2 milioni a stagione, i costi dell'operazione si alzano anche in quel senso.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per fare chiarezza a tutti, la situazione secondo Sky e Di Marzio (i più affidabili) è questa: il Milan al momento ha fatto l'offerta migliore per il cartellino pari a 28M (17M subito e 11M a rate). La Juve offre di meno ma ha il gradimento del giocatore che preferirebbe giocare la CL. Il Milan prenderà il giocatore soltanto se la Juve non arriverà ad offrire almeno 28M e si ritirerà dall'affare. Ma in caso di offerta juventina pari o superiore a 28M (i 30M chiesti fin dall'inizio dal Verona), a causa del gradimento del giocatore, Iturbe si vestirà di bianconero. In conclusione, al momento tutto è ancora in bilico.*



Poi però non vengano a dirci che non ci sono i soldi se va da loro.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voglio non essere troppo malfidente e pensare che questa offerta di 28 miloni sia reale, e non una notizia messa in giro per placare la rabbia dopo le dichiarazioni di oggi di Milan Channel.
> 
> Una cosa è certa: *se l'offerta è vera, anche se l'affare Iturbe dovesse andare male,* sappiamo ora che ci sono almeno 28 milioni da spendere sul mercato.
> Quindi successivamente non avranno più nessuna scusa.



La domanda è : come fai a vedere se è vera se lo prende la Juve ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La domanda è : come fai a vedere se è vera se lo prende la Juve ?



lo ha detto Di Marzio, stamattina abbiamo offerto questi 28M. Io mi fido.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La domanda è : come fai a vedere se è vera se lo prende la Juve ?



Se dopo non spenderanno i 28 milioni in altri modi, significherà che era tutta la solita balla.
Ormai si sono scoperti, hanno dichiarato a tutti i tifosi che hanno le capacità di fare un grosso investimento.

Non possono veramente più fare marcia indietro, qualunque scusa successiva sarà la loro rovina.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voglio non essere troppo malfidente e pensare che questa offerta di 28 miloni sia reale, e non una notizia messa in giro per placare la rabbia dopo le dichiarazioni di oggi di Milan Channel.
> 
> Una cosa è certa: se l'offerta è vera, anche se l'affare Iturbe dovesse andare male, sappiamo ora che ci sono almeno 28 milioni da spendere sul mercato.
> Quindi successivamente non avranno più nessuna scusa.




Non è così semplice. Se per te un giocatore che adesso vale 28 tra 3-4 anni può valere 40 allora 28 li trovi. Di fatto ti costa 28 adesso più 16 milioni di ingaggio per 4 anni = 42 per poi venderlo a 40. In sintesi ti costa quasi niente.

Se invece devi prendere un giocatore che adesso vale 20 ma tra 3-4 anni varrà 15 e magari gli devi dare 6 milioni lordi di ingaggio ti costerebbe 44 per venderlo a 15 quindi ti costerebbe quasi 30 milioni.

teoricamente il primo costa 28 il secondo costa 20 quindi potresti dire: "se ne avevi 28 per tizio puoi averne 20 per caio". Nella reità Caio costa 30 milioni e tizio zero.

Devi trovare un giocatore in cui credi veramente e che pensi possa diventare un giocatore molto più importate di quello che è adesso.
Non è così facile individuarli e soprattutto crederci.

Il Milan crede che Iturbe sia uno di questi giocatori, lo pensa di qualcun altro?

Non so.

Forse se non prende Iturbe ripiegheremo semplicemente sui soliti parametri zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per fare chiarezza a tutti, la situazione secondo Sky e Di Marzio (i più affidabili) è questa: il Milan al momento ha fatto l'offerta migliore per il cartellino pari a 28M (17M subito e 11M a rate). La Juve offre di meno ma ha il gradimento del giocatore che preferirebbe giocare la CL. Il Milan prenderà il giocatore soltanto se la Juve non arriverà ad offrire almeno 28M e si ritirerà dall'affare. Ma in caso di offerta juventina pari o superiore a 28M (i 30M chiesti fin dall'inizio dal Verona), a causa del gradimento del giocatore, Iturbe si vestirà di bianconero. In conclusione, al momento tutto è ancora in bilico.*


La Juve, avendo altri obiettivi assai costosi, non arriverà mai alla "presunta" offerta rossonera di 28 mln. Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Luglio 2014)

La Juventus(che ha in piedi anche la trattativa Morata BEN avviata) non arriverà mai a pareggiare l'offerta secondo me, finora ha provato a inserire contropartite, ma quest'ultime non sono molto gradite agli Scaligeri, vogliono il cash, cash che noi abbiamo presumibilmente offerto. Se son rose fioriranno...


----------



## Aragorn (2 Luglio 2014)

Ma Iturbe sa che a Torino sono soliti dare priorità agli anticipi del sabato contro Palermo e Chievo piuttosto che alle partite di Champions del mercoledì ?


----------



## Ciachi (2 Luglio 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è così semplice. Se per te un giocatore che adesso vale 28 tra 3-4 anni può valere 40 allora 28 li trovi. Di fatto ti costa 28 adesso più 16 milioni di ingaggio per 4 anni = 42 per poi venderlo a 40. In sintesi ti costa quasi niente.
> 
> Se invece devi prendere un giocatore che adesso vale 20 ma tra 3-4 anni varrà 15 e magari gli devi dare 6 milioni lordi di ingaggio ti costerebbe 44 per venderlo a 15 quindi ti costerebbe quasi 30 milioni.
> 
> ...



Hai detto una cosa sacrosanta!!! 
L unico motivo per cui questa società decida mai di investire tutti questi soldi...e' perché sa di poterlo rivendere al doppio tra due anni/tre!!!! Cosa già vista con ibra e Thiago!! Se la cosa e vera!!! Altrimenti e una bufala enorme!!
Del resto il nostro "presidente" e un affarista mica un tifoso!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2014)

offrissero sti 30 milioni e la chiudessero...


che poi che mi illudo a fare,non arriverà


----------



## Tobi (2 Luglio 2014)

Non credo proprio che a 20 anni si abbia questa fissa per la cl. Vediamo come si evolve la situazione


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è così semplice. Se per te un giocatore che adesso vale 28 tra 3-4 anni può valere 40 allora 28 li trovi. Di fatto ti costa 28 adesso più 16 milioni di ingaggio per 4 anni = 42 per poi venderlo a 40. In sintesi ti costa quasi niente.
> 
> Se invece devi prendere un giocatore che adesso vale 20 ma tra 3-4 anni varrà 15 e magari gli devi dare 6 milioni lordi di ingaggio ti costerebbe 44 per venderlo a 15 quindi ti costerebbe quasi 30 milioni.
> 
> ...



in tutto questo devi aggiungere i risultati sportivi... il merchandising... i sponsor.
per esempio per me e piu facile arrivare in champions con cerci che con iturbe.

poi come hai detto giustamente e una scomessa.
magari va a finire come con adriano o pato...
magari inizia un involuzione come fernando torres...

per 30 millioni e piu facile fare plusvalenze prendendo due giocatori tra depay, taarabt e lens.


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2014)

Se non pareggiamo l'offerta la vedo dura onestamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se dopo non spenderanno i 28 milioni in altri modi, significherà che era tutta la solita balla.
> Ormai si sono scoperti, hanno dichiarato a tutti i tifosi che hanno le capacità di fare un grosso investimento.
> 
> Non possono veramente più fare marcia indietro, qualunque scusa successiva sarà la loro rovina.



No eh ? Non è mai successo ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve oggi ha rivisto il Verona ma non ha ancora raggiunto l'accordo per il cartellino. Dopo la controffensiva del Milan la Juve cerca di stringere i tempi ma ancora non c'è riuscita. L'intrigo continua.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per fare chiarezza a tutti, la situazione secondo Sky e Di Marzio (i più affidabili) è questa: il Milan al momento ha fatto l'offerta migliore per il cartellino pari a 28M (17M subito e 11M a rate). La Juve offre di meno ma ha il gradimento del giocatore che preferirebbe giocare la CL. Il Milan prenderà il giocatore soltanto se la Juve non arriverà ad offrire almeno 28M e si ritirerà dall'affare. Ma in caso di offerta juventina pari o superiore a 28M (i 30M chiesti fin dall'inizio dal Verona), a causa del gradimento del giocatore, Iturbe si vestirà di bianconero. In conclusione, al momento tutto è ancora in bilico.*



.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .


Preferisce la Juventus? E lo trattiamo ancora?


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per fare chiarezza a tutti, la situazione secondo Sky e Di Marzio (i più affidabili) è questa: il Milan al momento ha fatto l'offerta migliore per il cartellino pari a 28M (17M subito e 11M a rate). La Juve offre di meno ma ha il gradimento del giocatore che preferirebbe giocare la CL. Il Milan prenderà il giocatore soltanto se la Juve non arriverà ad offrire almeno 28M e si ritirerà dall'affare. Ma in caso di offerta juventina pari o superiore a 28M (i 30M chiesti fin dall'inizio dal Verona), a causa del gradimento del giocatore, Iturbe si vestirà di bianconero. In conclusione, al momento tutto è ancora in bilico.*



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2014)

l'unica cosa chemi lascia perplesso è questa fantomatica preferenza per la Juve e per la CL...a 20 anni mi sembra onestamente una balla,come poi ha confermato anche Pedullà(che secondo me ne sa più di Di Marzio).


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Luglio 2014)

Sia per Sportmediaset che per la Gazzetta il tweet di Iturbe è da attribuirsi alle firme imminenti con la Juventus.


----------



## The P (2 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sia per Sportmediaset che per la Gazzetta il tweet di Iturbe è da attribuirsi alle firme imminenti con la Juventus.



in pratica la situazione è questa: noi offriamo di più, ma il giocatore vuole la juve.

E come dargli torto? Al di là della superiorità la juve ha dimostrato di avere un progetto, di investire, di avere fame. Il Milan ha dimostrato di essere una società allo sbando, confusa, con spaccature interne e figuracce all'esterno.

fa male doverlo ammettere, ma sarebbe da pazzi preferire il Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se il Milan ha veramente offerto 28 milioni ritengo che non ci sia nulla da discutere ormai.



Può anche essere vero il contrario... Anche se lui vuole andare da voi c'è poco da discutere...


----------



## MisterBet (2 Luglio 2014)

juventino sta piangendo da tipo quaranta pagine dicendo che oramai é nostro...tutti i media dicono il contrario ma lui continua imperterrito nell'opera di pianto


----------



## The Ripper (2 Luglio 2014)

che palle. Pure questo ci deve soffiare la Juve? Saranno contenti quelli che non vogliono che spendiamo 30mln per Iturbe... ma poi 20 per Lavezzi vanno bene eh....

alla Juve questo fa la differenza. Volendo può anche schierarlo esterno nel 3-5-2...senza necessariamente passare al 4-3-3


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Iturbe sarebbe ad un passo dalla Juve. Tra l' offerta della società bianconera e la richiesta del Verona ballerebbe 1 mln di differenza, distanza colmabile nelle prossime ore (si dovrebbe chiudere a 25 mln). Al giocatore un quinquennale da 1.5 netti + bonus (fino ad arrivare a 2.5). Peraltro il tweet dell'argentino di qualche ora fa confermerebbe questa tesi. Il Milan si sarebbe ritirato ritenendo troppo onerosa l'operazione.*


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2014)

Io sono uno di quelli che spera arrivi, certo a 30 mln non mi strappo i capelli se la Rube lo prende, lo strapaga...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Iturbe sarebbe ad un passo dalla Juve. Tra l' offerta della società bianconera e la richiesta del Verona ballerebbe 1 mln di differenza, distanza colmabile nelle prossime ore (si dovrebbe chiudere a 25 mln). Al giocatore un quinquennale da 1.5 netti + bonus (fino ad arrivare a 2.5). Peraltro il tweet dell'argentino di qualche ora fa confermerebbe questa tesi. Il Milan si sarebbe ritirato ritenendo troppo onerosa l'operazione.*



Stando alle notizie di oggi (dalla trattativa chiusa alle speranze riaccese, in un batter di agenzia ), sarebbe la prima volta nella storia recente che offriamo qualcosa in più in una trattativa, e non portiamo a casa nulla comunque.

Mah, diverse cose continuano a non tornare....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Luglio 2014)

tutti dicono il cntrario di tutto. Il verono non scende dai 30 milioni,il Milan ne offre 28,la Juve non ha l'accordo col Verona,il Milan ritiene l'operazione troppo onerosa...mah.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Iturbe sarebbe ad un passo dalla Juve. Tra l' offerta della società bianconera e la richiesta del Verona ballerebbe 1 mln di differenza, distanza colmabile nelle prossime ore (si dovrebbe chiudere a 25 mln). Al giocatore un quinquennale da 1.5 netti + bonus (fino ad arrivare a 2.5). Peraltro il tweet dell'argentino di qualche ora fa confermerebbe questa tesi. Il Milan si sarebbe ritirato ritenendo troppo onerosa l'operazione.*






Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stando alle notizie di oggi (dalla trattativa chiusa alle speranze riaccese, in un batter di agenzia ), sarebbe la prima volta nella storia recente che offriamo qualcosa in più in una trattativa, e non portiamo a casa nulla comunque.
> 
> Mah, diverse cose continuano a non tornare....



Può darsi che la storiella dei 28 mln sia tutta una balla per dare il contentino ai tifosi di averci provato comunque. Tutto può essere.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Iturbe sarebbe ad un passo dalla Juve. Tra l' offerta della società bianconera e la richiesta del Verona ballerebbe 1 mln di differenza, distanza colmabile nelle prossime ore (si dovrebbe chiudere a 25 mln). Al giocatore un quinquennale da 1.5 netti + bonus (fino ad arrivare a 2.5). Peraltro il tweet dell'argentino di qualche ora fa confermerebbe questa tesi. Il Milan si sarebbe ritirato ritenendo troppo onerosa l'operazione.*



Certo che i giornalisti sono strani. Sono andati avanti una settimana sostenendo che noi stavamo offrendo 25 milioni, e ora che la Juve starebbe per chiudere alla stessa cifra se ne escono dicendo che il Milan si ritira perchè ritiene l'operazione troppo onerosa. Bah, valli a capire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2014)

Alla fine dunque è Di Marzio l'unico a sostenere la tesi dei 28 milioni?
E' il più affidabile, ma sappiamo chi è la sua fonte... e oggi è stato lui a rettificare la notizia di Milan Channel, con ringraziamento successivo di Suma.

Niente da fare, non ce la faccio proprio a non sospettare. Ci ho provato, ma non ce la faccio. Chiedo scusa.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alla fine dunque è Di Marzio l'unico a sostenere la tesi dei 28 milioni?
> E' il più affidabile, ma sappiamo chi è la sua fonte... e oggi è stato lui a rettificare la notizia di Milan Channel, con ringraziamento successivo di Suma.
> 
> Niente da fare, non ce la faccio proprio a non sospettare. Ci ho provato, ma non ce la faccio. Chiedo scusa.


Idem con patate, prezzemolo e cicoria!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Iturbe sarebbe ad un passo dalla Juve. Tra l' offerta della società bianconera e la richiesta del Verona ballerebbe 1 mln di differenza, distanza colmabile nelle prossime ore (si dovrebbe chiudere a 25 mln). Al giocatore un quinquennale da 1.5 netti + bonus (fino ad arrivare a 2.5). Peraltro il tweet dell'argentino di qualche ora fa confermerebbe questa tesi. Il Milan si sarebbe ritirato ritenendo troppo onerosa l'operazione.*



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Luglio 2014)

qualcuno sta guardando sportitalia? che dice Pedullà?
[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le notizie che commenti.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alla fine dunque è Di Marzio l'unico a sostenere la tesi dei 28 milioni?
> E' il più affidabile, ma sappiamo chi è la sua fonte... e oggi è stato lui a rettificare la notizia di Milan Channel, con ringraziamento successivo di Suma.
> 
> Niente da fare, non ce la faccio proprio a non sospettare. Ci ho provato, ma non ce la faccio. Chiedo scusa.



Hai ragione invece....mai sentito che chi offre di meno poi si piglia il giocatore.
Tevez voleva il milan ,la Juve ë stata l alternativa e giustamente poi vai da chi ci mette e soldi .


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2014)

*Di Marzio: è sempre testa a testa tra la Juventus ed il Milan. I bianconeri sono in relativo vantaggio. Entrambe le società trattano anche con Mascardi, che ha il 3% del cartellino. La Juventus si è avvicinata alla richiesta del Verona ma non ha ancora l'accordo definitivo. Il Milan spera che i tempi si allunghino in modo da convincere il giocatore e rilanciare. *


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2014)

La storia dei 28 milioni puzzava tantissimo. Mi sembra una congettura semplice quella che vede Fester far spargere la voce di aver offerto 28 milioni giusto per dire "noi ci abbiamo provato, ma è colpa di Iturbe che non è voluto venite".
Perchè parliamoci chiaro, di fronte a un offerta di 28 milioni il Verona acetterebbe in mezzo secondo e le preferenze del giocatore si farebbero da parte; non credo proprio che la volontà di Iturbe sia così forte da permettere al Verona di sacrificare i milioni in piu che "offriamo" noi pur di accettare l'offerta minore della Juve.

Se dovesse finire così, oltre alla beffa di vedere Iturbe ai gobbi, avremmo pure la presa per i fondeli da parte della società, che evidentemente ci riterebbe degli asini da bar. Cornuti e mazziati, per l'ennesima volta.

Ma vabbe, vediamo come va a finire, anche se i presentimenti sono pessimi.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è sempre testa a testa tra la Juventus ed il Milan. I bianconeri sono in relativo vantaggio. Entrambe le società trattano anche con Mascardi, che ha il 3% del cartellino. La Juventus si è avvicinata alla richiesta del Verona ma non ha ancora l'accordo definitivo. Il Milan spera che i tempi si allunghino in modo da convincere il giocatore e rilanciare. *




.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Luglio 2014)

Per prendere i giocatori devi cacciare la grana. Anche questo è andato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La storia dei 28 milioni puzzava tantissimo. Mi sembra una congettura semplice quella che vede Fester far spargere la voce di aver offerto 28 milioni giusto per dire "noi ci abbiamo provato, ma è colpa di Iturbe che non è voluto venite".
> Perchè parliamoci chiaro, di fronte a un offerta di 28 milioni il Verona acetterebbe in mezzo secondo e le preferenze del giocatore si farebbero da parte; non credo proprio che la volontà di Iturbe sia così forte da permettere al Verona di sacrificare i milioni in piu che "offriamo" noi pur di accettare l'offerta minore della Juve.
> 
> Se dovesse finire così, oltre alla beffa di vedere Iturbe ai gobbi, avremmo pure la presa per i fondeli da parte della società, che evidentemente ci riterebbe degli asini da bar. Cornuti e mazziati, per l'ennesima volta.
> ...


Ma era così fin dall'inizio. Figuratevi se il Milan di oggi soffia Iturbe alla Juventus.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2014)

è troppo importante prenderlo anche per dare un segnale di vita. per vincere una volta tanto un duello di mercato. per poter dire: noi siamo il Milan e voi non siete un ***.
Non sopporterei il non acquisto di Iturbe, soprattutto se ce lo frega la Juve. Non dopo Tevez. Non dopo tutta la storia recente. Non dopo una stagione così fallimentare e di una squadra che necessita di un giocatore così, e di un ambiente che necessita di un colpo del genere. 
Anche per ricreare entusiasmo NEL Milan e INTORNO al Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è troppo importante prenderlo anche per dare un segnale di vita. per vincere una volta tanto un duello di mercato. per poter dire: noi siamo il Milan e voi non siete un ***.
> Non sopporterei il non acquisto di Iturbe, soprattutto se ce lo frega la Juve. Non dopo Tevez. Non dopo tutta la storia recente. Non dopo una stagione così fallimentare e di una squadra che necessita di un giocatore così, e di un ambiente che necessita di un colpo del genere.
> Anche per ricreare entusiasmo NEL Milan e INTORNO al Milan.


Non arriverà mai... io a questa fantomatica trattativa non ho mai creduto. Del Milan in questo momento è importante che se ne parli: è l'unica cosa che conta per proprietà e dirigenza. Solo chiacchiere.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è troppo importante prenderlo anche per dare un segnale di vita. per vincere una volta tanto un duello di mercato. per poter dire: noi siamo il Milan e voi non siete un ***.
> Non sopporterei il non acquisto di Iturbe, soprattutto se ce lo frega la Juve. Non dopo Tevez. Non dopo tutta la storia recente. Non dopo una stagione così fallimentare e di una squadra che necessita di un giocatore così, e di un ambiente che necessita di un colpo del genere.
> Anche per ricreare entusiasmo NEL Milan e INTORNO al Milan.


Parole sante ...da faxarle a zio fester ,anche se qui l unico che può sbloccare tutto é Berlusconi.

Se ci tiene al milan chiude a 30 e si porta a casa iturbe in elicottero.

Dobbiamo darci una mossa,siamo il milan contro la Juve non il real...suvvia...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Spero se lo tengano o che vada alla Juve a sto punto. 28 milioni per questo qua è un insulto all'intelligenza umana.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Spero se lo tengano o che vada alla Juve a sto punto. 28 milioni per questo qua è un insulto all'intelligenza umana.



benissimo. per 28 allora prenditi lavezzi + armero. Avanti così! Tanti soldi per tante mezze cartucce!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> benissimo. per 28 allora prenditi lavezzi + armero. Avanti così! Tanti soldi per tante mezze cartucce!


Perchè infatti esistono solo Lavezzi o Armero. La Roma a 18 milioni ha preso Strootman eh...


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è troppo importante prenderlo anche per dare un segnale di vita. per vincere una volta tanto un duello di mercato. per poter dire: noi siamo il Milan e voi non siete un ***.
> Non sopporterei il non acquisto di Iturbe, soprattutto se ce lo frega la Juve. Non dopo Tevez. Non dopo tutta la storia recente. Non dopo una stagione così fallimentare e di una squadra che necessita di un giocatore così, e di un ambiente che necessita di un colpo del genere.
> Anche per ricreare entusiasmo NEL Milan e INTORNO al Milan.





Sarebbe una svolta in questo momento e farebbe capire alla concorrenza che ci siamo anche noi e vogliamo tornare in alto.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Perchè infatti esistono solo Lavezzi o Armero. La Roma a 18 milioni ha preso Strootman eh...


La Roma non ha Galliani.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> benissimo. per 28 allora prenditi lavezzi + armero. Avanti così! Tanti soldi per tante mezze cartucce!



Premesso che sono d'accordo sul fatto che un suo acquisto darebbe entusiasmo. Se guardiamo proprio la giuventus, pur investendo sicuramente parecchio sul mercato, ha vinto gli ultimi 3 campionati, senza prendere il giocatore da 30 milioni (ma pure 25), che non acquistano da anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è sempre testa a testa tra la Juventus ed il Milan. I bianconeri sono in relativo vantaggio. Entrambe le società trattano anche con Mascardi, che ha il 3% del cartellino. La Juventus si è avvicinata alla richiesta del Verona ma non ha ancora l'accordo definitivo. Il Milan spera che i tempi si allunghino in modo da convincere il giocatore e rilanciare. *



Diamogli sto mezzo milione di più al ragazzo e finita lì.


Se davvero c'è la volontà di tornare ad alzare un po' la voce in Italia, altrimenti niente


----------



## Aron (3 Luglio 2014)

La Juventus con 25 milioni esaurirebbe il budget per il mercato.
A quel punto qualsiasi altra operazione dovrebbe farla o con prestiti con diritto di riscatto o parametri zero o facendo una cessione eccellente.
Se il Milan ha offerto 28 milioni (di cui 17 in contanti), la Juventus non pareggerà la cifra.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> La Juventus con 25 milioni esaurirebbe il budget per il mercato.
> A quel punto qualsiasi altra operazione dovrebbe farla o con prestiti con diritto di riscatto o parametri zero o facendo una cessione eccellente.
> Se il Milan ha offerto 28 milioni (di cui 17 in contanti), la Juventus non pareggerà la cifra.


Pensa che su sportmediaset danno fatta Iturbe alla juve che vuole pure Romulo e che dopo questi acquisti prenderà Sanchez e Nastasic...e vabè 

Comunque anche noi finiremmo il budget per il mercato


----------



## aleslash (3 Luglio 2014)

Continuo ad essere pessimista, secondo me non lo prenderemo


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli che spera arrivi, certo a 30 mln non mi strappo i capelli se la Rube lo prende, lo strapaga...


il discorso è che noi siamo tifosi. e i tifosi la domenica guardano le partite, non i bilanci

Magari a 30mln la juve strapaga, ma intanto i tifosi continuano a godersi uno squadrone


----------



## alexxx19 (3 Luglio 2014)

Ieri sera ho fatto 2 chiacchiere con mio cugino che è in società hellas, ovviamente non si occupa del calciomercato e trasferimenti dei giocatori, ma lui diceva che non c'è una preferenza di squadra, chi offre più cash e solo cash se lo porta a casa, la juve ha l accordo con il giocatore si ma se il Milan trova l accordo con l hellas e offre più ingaggio iturbe non ha problemi nel venire al milan
In ogni caso la sua sensazione è che alla fine lo prenderà la juve


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è sempre testa a testa tra la Juventus ed il Milan. I bianconeri sono in relativo vantaggio. Entrambe le società trattano anche con Mascardi, che ha il 3% del cartellino. La Juventus si è avvicinata alla richiesta del Verona ma non ha ancora l'accordo definitivo. Il Milan spera che i tempi si allunghino in modo da convincere il giocatore e rilanciare. *



*Di Marzio nella serata di ieri ricostruisce gli ultimi risvolti della trattativa più chiacchierata dell'estate italiana: conferma che il Milan ha recapitato negli uffici veronesi un'offerta importantissima. Ossia 28M, di cui 17M subito e gli altri 11 in 4 anni. Il Verona però prende tempo, un po' perché ne vuole 30 e un po' perché vorrebbe accontentare il giocatore che preferirebbe andare alla Juventus per via della CL. Siamo dunque in attesa di sapere la prossima mossa della Juve. Un altro problema, comune sia a Milan che Juve, riguarda il sig. Mascardi che possiede il 10% del cartellino e pretende di avere 3M di euro (soldi che non andrebbero al Verona). La telenovela Iturbe continua.*


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio nella serata di ieri ricostruisce gli ultimi risvolti della trattativa più chiacchierata dell'estate italiana: conferma che il Milan ha recapitato negli uffici veronesi un'offerta importantissima. Ossia 28M, di cui 17M subito e gli altri 11 in 4 anni. Il Verona però prende tempo, un po' perché ne vuole 30 e un po' perché vorrebbe accontentare il giocatore che preferirebbe andare alla Juventus per via della CL. Siamo dunque in attesa di sapere la prossima mossa della Juve. Un altro problema, comune sia a Milan che Juve, riguarda il sig. Mascardi che possiede il 10% del cartellino e pretende di avere 3M di euro (soldi che non andrebbero al Verona). La telenovela Iturbe continua.*


 
Più che telenovela è un'estorsione. Iturbe è una scommessa che stiamo strapagando ruolo poi coperto da menez che difficilmente se ne starà tranquillo in panchina. Quest'operazione è per me un errore sotto molti punti di vista, ma 30M e la caccia al contratto della vita è da rifiutare in partenza persino fosse messi.


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Luglio 2014)

É una richiesta assurda quella del Verona, manco fosse Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Luglio 2014)

Da veramente fastidio veder rifiutare un'offerta del genere.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2014)

Ma figuraratevi se il Verona rifiutava 28 milioni...


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Luglio 2014)

A questo punto mi auguro vada alla Juve. Questo rischia di essere un bidone stratosferico se non rispetta le attese.
28 milioni, qua stiamo impazzendo tutti.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2014)

I discorsi sullo strapagare hanno ormai poco senso. I giocatori forti e di prospettiva costano carissimo ormai.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> I discorsi sullo strapagare hanno ormai poco senso. I giocatori forti e di prospettiva costano carissimo ormai.



Esatto. E negli altri campionati girano cifre molto più folli.


----------



## sion (3 Luglio 2014)

ma cmq sono quasi certo vada alla juve,se l'offerta milan fosse stata vera sarebbe gia' da noi..ma siccome i giornalisti devono pur mangiare..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio nella serata di ieri ricostruisce gli ultimi risvolti della trattativa più chiacchierata dell'estate italiana: conferma che il Milan ha recapitato negli uffici veronesi un'offerta importantissima. Ossia 28M, di cui 17M subito e gli altri 11 in 4 anni. Il Verona però prende tempo, un po' perché ne vuole 30 e un po' perché vorrebbe accontentare il giocatore che preferirebbe andare alla Juventus per via della CL. Siamo dunque in attesa di sapere la prossima mossa della Juve. Un altro problema, comune sia a Milan che Juve, riguarda il sig. Mascardi che possiede il 10% del cartellino e pretende di avere 3M di euro (soldi che non andrebbero al Verona). La telenovela Iturbe continua.*



*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, l'offerta della Juventus non si spingerà oltre i 23M proposti ieri e rimangono ferme le possibilità di inserire nell'affare Quagliarella o Marrone. Fino ad ora, però, il Verona ha sempre rifiutato questa ipotesi. Secondo la rosea, a 25M si può chiudere. Nessuna menzione di un'offerta del Milan.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è sempre testa a testa tra la Juventus ed il Milan. I bianconeri sono in relativo vantaggio. Entrambe le società trattano anche con Mascardi, che ha il 3% del cartellino. La Juventus si è avvicinata alla richiesta del Verona ma non ha ancora l'accordo definitivo. Il Milan spera che i tempi si allunghino in modo da convincere il giocatore e rilanciare. *



Per me possiamo lasciare perdere come ho detto ieri sera, stiamo facendo il gioco del Verona, loro insisteranno che hanno una presunta offerta del Milan per far alzare il prezzo, il giocatore vuole andare li, sempre se l'offerta è vera abbiamo dimostrato di voler veramente il giocatore la juventus e li che inserisce toglie giocatori ecc, andiamo su altri giocatori manco avesse fatto una super stagione stiamo parlando di una "scommessa" vuole andare li e che vada.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio nella serata di ieri ricostruisce gli ultimi risvolti della trattativa più chiacchierata dell'estate italiana: conferma che il Milan ha recapitato negli uffici veronesi un'offerta importantissima. Ossia 28M, di cui 17M subito e gli altri 11 in 4 anni. Il Verona però prende tempo, un po' perché ne vuole 30 e un po' perché vorrebbe accontentare il giocatore che preferirebbe andare alla Juventus per via della CL. Siamo dunque in attesa di sapere la prossima mossa della Juve. Un altro problema, comune sia a Milan che Juve, riguarda il sig. Mascardi che possiede il 10% del cartellino e pretende di avere 3M di euro (soldi che non andrebbero al Verona). La telenovela Iturbe continua.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, l'offerta della Juventus non si spingerà oltre i 23M proposti ieri e rimangono ferme le possibilità di inserire nell'affare Quagliarella o Marrone. Fino ad ora, però, il Verona ha sempre rifiutato questa ipotesi. Secondo la rosea, a 25M si può chiudere. Nessuna menzione di un'offerta del Milan.*



Ragazzi, qui ognuno dice la sua. I giornalisti sono molto divisi anche se l'orientamento generale è di dare favorita la Juve o per l'offerta cash, vedi Gazzetta, o per il gradimento del giocatore, vedi Di Marzio. Quindi rimando alla coscienza di ognuno seguire le fonti che si ritengono più affidabili.


----------



## Lollanza82 (3 Luglio 2014)

Per me il giocatore vuole solo andare alla Juve( a fare panchina insieme al suo compagno di banco Giovinco) se no non si spiega perché il Verona aspetta la Juve che offre 23 più Quaglia****a o Marrone e non accetta subito i 28 del Milan( li avranno offerti davvero?!)


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio nella serata di ieri ricostruisce gli ultimi risvolti della trattativa più chiacchierata dell'estate italiana: conferma che il Milan ha recapitato negli uffici veronesi un'offerta importantissima. Ossia 28M, di cui 17M subito e gli altri 11 in 4 anni. Il Verona però prende tempo, un po' perché ne vuole 30 e un po' perché vorrebbe accontentare il giocatore che preferirebbe andare alla Juventus per via della CL. Siamo dunque in attesa di sapere la prossima mossa della Juve. Un altro problema, comune sia a Milan che Juve, riguarda il sig. Mascardi che possiede il 10% del cartellino e pretende di avere 3M di euro (soldi che non andrebbero al Verona). La telenovela Iturbe continua.*


Si e noi stiamo li ad aspettare i comodi del Verona e del ragazzo per poi prenderla in quel posto, lasciamolo andare e prendiamoci altri giocatori,con quella cifra ti prendi altri pure più forti.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> Per me il giocatore vuole solo andare alla Juve( a fare panchina insieme al suo compagno di banco Giovinco) se no non si spiega perché il Verona aspetta la Juve che offre 23 più Quaglia****a o Marrone e non accetta subito i 28 del Milan( li avranno offerti davvero?!)



Tutto può essere. Oramai sta trattativa è un romanzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> É una richiesta assurda quella del Verona, manco fosse Cristiano Ronaldo.



Veramente, il problema è che l'hanno riscattato dal Porto per 15 milioni, per me è una cifra folle sempre detto.


----------



## Ciachi (3 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si e noi stiamo li ad aspettare i comodi del Verona e del ragazzo per poi prenderla in quel posto, lasciamolo andare e prendiamoci altri giocatori,con quella cifra ti prendi altri pure più forti.



Brava!!! Andassero a farelaspesa...lui,il Verona e marotta.... Hanno rotto davvero i zebedei


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Brava!!! Andassero a farelaspesa...lui,il Verona e marotta.... Hanno rotto davvero i zebedei



Per poi cosa sentirci dire? tutti gli sfotto degli juventini ecc, ho già mangiato giù troppe volte, poi manco stassimo parlando di chissà chi al momento è solo una bella scommessa.


----------



## Djici (3 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> I discorsi sullo strapagare hanno ormai poco senso. I giocatori forti e di prospettiva costano carissimo ormai.



poco senso ?

poco senso e se vai a prendere un giocatore che costa tanto... quasi tutto il budget di mercato... quando con i stessi soldi ti puoi sistemare difesa, e attaco... e ci sono pure soldi da mettere per il centrocampista.

stiamo parlando del milan che deve rinforzare TUTTI i reparti.

poi se parli della juve che ha gia la migliore ossatura d'italia il discorso cambia.
a voi ci vuole per forza uno che faccia la differenza... se no finisce in panchina.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio nella serata di ieri ricostruisce gli ultimi risvolti della trattativa più chiacchierata dell'estate italiana: conferma che il Milan ha recapitato negli uffici veronesi un'offerta importantissima. Ossia 28M, di cui 17M subito e gli altri 11 in 4 anni. Il Verona però prende tempo, un po' perché ne vuole 30 e un po' perché vorrebbe accontentare il giocatore che preferirebbe andare alla Juventus per via della CL. Siamo dunque in attesa di sapere la prossima mossa della Juve. Un altro problema, comune sia a Milan che Juve, riguarda il sig. Mascardi che possiede il 10% del cartellino e pretende di avere 3M di euro (soldi che non andrebbero al Verona). La telenovela Iturbe continua.*






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, l'offerta della Juventus non si spingerà oltre i 23M proposti ieri e rimangono ferme le possibilità di inserire nell'affare Quagliarella o Marrone. Fino ad ora, però, il Verona ha sempre rifiutato questa ipotesi. Secondo la rosea, a 25M si può chiudere. Nessuna menzione di un'offerta del Milan.*


.


----------



## Dave (3 Luglio 2014)

Ormai la sto vedendo più come un'azione di disturbo sulla Juve che altro, il Milan non vuole lasciare campo libero alla Juve perchè vuole iniziare a colmare la differenza che si è creata fra le due squadre, quindi stiamo offrendo così tanto perchè se proprio lo vogliono avere loro devono sborsare tanto.


----------



## Marilson (3 Luglio 2014)

il Milan sta facendo una serie di errori nel corso di questi ultimi anni che sara' difficilissimo potervi rimediare: hai regalato Pirlo alla Juve, gli hai lasciato Tevez e ora anche Iturbe (forse...). Siamo corresponsabili dei successi della Juve, rendiamocene conto!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il Milan sta facendo una serie di errori nel corso di questi ultimi anni che sara' difficilissimo potervi rimediare: hai regalato Pirlo alla Juve, gli hai lasciato Tevez e ora anche Iturbe (forse...). Siamo corresponsabili dei successi della Juve, rendiamocene conto!



Vabbè, se il Milan realmente ha offerto quella cifra (28 mln) e il giocatore rifiuta, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio nella serata di ieri ricostruisce gli ultimi risvolti della trattativa più chiacchierata dell'estate italiana: conferma che il Milan ha recapitato negli uffici veronesi un'offerta importantissima. Ossia 28M, di cui 17M subito e gli altri 11 in 4 anni. Il Verona però prende tempo, un po' perché ne vuole 30 e un po' perché vorrebbe accontentare il giocatore che preferirebbe andare alla Juventus per via della CL. Siamo dunque in attesa di sapere la prossima mossa della Juve. Un altro problema, comune sia a Milan che Juve, riguarda il sig. Mascardi che possiede il 10% del cartellino e pretende di avere 3M di euro (soldi che non andrebbero al Verona). La telenovela Iturbe continua.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, l'offerta della Juventus non si spingerà oltre i 23M proposti ieri e rimangono ferme le possibilità di inserire nell'affare Quagliarella o Marrone. Fino ad ora, però, il Verona ha sempre rifiutato questa ipotesi. Secondo la rosea, a 25M si può chiudere. Nessuna menzione di un'offerta del Milan.*



.


----------



## DOOOOD (3 Luglio 2014)

con 28 milioni i crucchi vi portano shaqiri a casa e nell immediato ci guadagnate (anche se nel compleso credo che Iturbe possa diventare anche più forte)

Per me Marmotta la chiude entro la settimana


----------



## Lollanza82 (3 Luglio 2014)

Il problema è anche che la Juve vende i suoi giocatori ( Vucinic a 6 Mil negli Emirati è come vendere Iturbe a 30Mil) noi i nostri manco gratis se ne vanno, rimango tutti volentieri in villeggiatura a Casa(di riposo) Milan questo grazie ai bei contrattini che la società gli ha fatto firmare 1,5 Zaccardo 2,5 Nocerino( che è andato in prestito a Torino ma con il 50% d'ingaggio pagato da noi)3 Robinho 4 Mexes e 3 Matri, pagato lo scorso anno 12 Mil e ora manca poco che lo mettiamo come premio alle giostre pur di mandarlo via.Noi in questi anni oltre a spendere male siamo stati prigionieri dei nostri contratti grazie alla politica dei parametri zero( zero cartellino, stipendio da fuori di testa).Iturbe a 28Mil è tanto(troppo) però ha un ingaggio "basso" e questo fa molta differenza.


----------



## Lollanza82 (3 Luglio 2014)

In alternativa a Iturbe punterei su Peresic , Markovic o Griezmann che sicuramente vengono via con meno di 30 Mil forse sono anche più forti


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Luglio 2014)

28 mln sembrano tanti, ma non lo sono, considerando anche l'ingaggio medio/basso per un giocatore del suo potenziale... Acquisti possibili con 28 mln per fare il salto di qualità in difesa e a centrocampo non ce ne sono. I difensori latitano, e quei pochi che ci sono vanno via per cifre folli, per cui tanto vale sistemarla con Alex-Rami, a centrocampo si deve fare qualcosa, ma il salto di qualità non lo si farà mai se non si investono sui 30 mln(Il treno da 20 mln lo abbiamo perso lo scorso anno con Strootman)... Iturbe è un potenziale top player, e seppur in quel ruolo potresti farne a meno, è un investimento che va fatto, sia per quello che può darti sul campo, ora e in futuro, sia per quello che può darti in termini economici tra qualche anno...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2014)

*Tuttosport afferma che il Verona ha rifiutato l'ultima offerta bianconera: 20M più Quagliarella*.


----------



## Lollanza82 (3 Luglio 2014)

Beh ci credo Squagliarella di ingaggio costa più di tutto il Verona.Gli daranno Emma Marrone e il Verona farà furore.


----------



## Butcher (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport afferma che il Verona ha rifiutato l'ultima offerta bianconera: 20M più Quagliarella*.



Allora è già loro.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2014)

*Non se alla Gazzetta ci siano o ci facciano. Nella Home page del sito, campeggia un titolo: Mandorlini:"Juve, che colpo! Iturbe fa la differenza" che rimanda ad un video.

Se si apre il video, Mandorlini NON dice affatto:"Juve, che colpo" ma tutt'altro. *


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2014)

20 + Quaglia  e noi abbiamo offerto 28 milioni, sicuramente


----------



## Lollanza82 (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Non se alla Gazzetta ci siano o ci facciano. Nella Home page del sito, campeggia un titolo: Mandorlini:"Juve, che colpo! Iturbe fa la differenza" che rimanda ad un video.
> 
> Se si apre il video, Mandorlini NON dice affatto:"Juve, che colpo" ma tutt'altro. *



No infatti è scandalosa la Gazzetta nell'intervista la Rubentus non viene neanche nominata, però sappiamo tutti chi è il maggior azionista di RCS, per non parlare del suo direttore Andrea Monti filo juventino dichiarato a più riprese, ma questo è il giornalismo italiano finte notizie per finti giornali


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2014)

*Mandorlini, allenatore Verona:"Difficile trattenere Iturbe, deve andare per la sua strada. Juve o Milan? Iturbe non ha problemi, potrebbe giocare in entrambe e in diversi ruoli. La coppia Quagliarella-Toni? Mi piace, ma è ancora presto e se ne occupa la società."*


----------



## Aron (3 Luglio 2014)

Oggi firmerà per il Milan.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Luglio 2014)

La Gazzetta è veramente caduta in basso, ormai è ai livelli di Tuttosport. Fermo restando che anch'io sono dell'idea che alla fine Iturbe andrà alla Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oggi firmerà per il Milan.



In base a cosa lo dici?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> In alternativa a Iturbe punterei su Peresic , Markovic o Griezmann che sicuramente vengono via con meno di 30 Mil forse sono anche più forti



Ci metterei pure Shaqiri, il problema per me è che Belrusca ha tirato fuori tutti quei soldi perchè è stato richiesto a quanto pare da Inzaghi se non arriva lui non vengono tirati fuori per altri giocatori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport afferma che il Verona ha rifiutato l'ultima offerta bianconera: 20M più Quagliarella*.


Sono rimasti indietro questi, Ieri se non erro Di Marzio ha detto che Quagliarella era più vicino al Torino e di Verona non ha parlato (ieri).


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mandorlini, allenatore Verona:"Difficile trattenere Iturbe, deve andare per la sua strada. Juve o Milan? Iturbe non ha problemi, potrebbe giocare in entrambe e in diversi ruoli. La coppia Quagliarella-Toni? Mi piace, ma è ancora presto e se ne occupa la società."*


Iturbe non resta di certo a Verona, l'hanno riscattato a 15 milioni mettiamo caso che no fa bene in questa stagione se la prendono in quel posto,beh certo se accettano le tcontropartite tutto sto casino non le vogliamo e bla bla e poi si abbassano.


----------



## aleslash (3 Luglio 2014)

Possibile che se abbiamo veramente offerto 28 milioni (molto vicino alla l'ora richiesta) iturbe non sia già del Milan?


----------



## Lollanza82 (3 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Possibile che se abbiamo veramente offerto 28 milioni (molto vicino alla l'ora richiesta) iturbe non sia già del Milan?


Non ci credono neanche al Milan di aver offerto 28 Mil, se no il Verona glielo portava con la portantina. Il Milan prima di fare offerte deve vendere, prestare o regalare poi forse offrirà 28 Mil in 28 anni


----------



## pazzomania (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Non se alla Gazzetta ci siano o ci facciano. Nella Home page del sito, campeggia un titolo: Mandorlini:"Juve, che colpo! Iturbe fa la differenza" che rimanda ad un video.
> 
> Se si apre il video, Mandorlini NON dice affatto:"Juve, che colpo" ma tutt'altro. *



ahahaha...ormai è finita l' informazione sul web!

Lo dico sempre.. noi siamo "malati" di calcio e leggiamo tutto.. ma nulla è credibile.

Ormai son diventati tutti siti/giornali Fantasy più che sportivi.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, se Robinho parte Galliani tenterà una nuova offensiva per Iturbe Martedì prossimo giorno in cui è previsto un nuovo incontro tra la Juventus ed il Verona. Forse per tentare di chiudere. Nel Week End, dunque, il Milan proverà a fare una cessione lampo: quella di Robinho. Diretto in Usa. 

E Galliani potrebbe presentare l'offerta definitiva al Verona, quella che farebbe saltare il banco: 27 milioni di euro in contanti. *


----------



## Lollanza82 (3 Luglio 2014)

La verità è che dopo anni di prese in giro e farse di varia natura noi tifosi ci aggrappiamo(sbagliando) anche a un Iturbe a 30 Mil nella speranza(vana) che il Milan torni ad essere la squadra che conosciamo e che ha fatto sognare( e realizzato i nostri sogni sportivi) tutti noi.Il bello di tifare Milan è che in fondo la speranza di rivedere un grande Milan c'è e ci sarà sempre, ed è giusto che sia così..... ma, purtroppo, la realtà è ben altra cosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, se Robinho parte Galliani tenterà una nuova offensiva per Iturbe Martedì prossimo giorno in cui è previsto un nuovo incontro tra la Juventus ed il Verona. Forse per tentare di chiudere. Nel Week End, dunque, il Milan proverà a fare una cessione lampo: quella di Robinho. Diretto in Usa.
> 
> E Galliani potrebbe presentare l'offerta definitiva al Verona, quella che farebbe saltare il banco: 27 milioni di euro in contanti. *



Se dovessero incastrarsi tutti i pezzi, a Galliani andrebbe fatto un applauso stavolta.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2014)

Prima serviva la cessione di Kakà. Ora quella di Robinho.


----------



## krentak the Arising! (3 Luglio 2014)

Cioè avrebbero appena fatto un'offerta di 28 milioni di euro, ma se cedono Robinho riescono a rilanciare a 27 milioni? Qualcosa non torna (anche se immagino che il discorso sia tipo: 27 milioni sull'unghia, mentre nell'altro caso erano 17 subito ed 11 a rate).


----------



## Butcher (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, se Robinho parte Galliani tenterà una nuova offensiva per Iturbe Martedì prossimo giorno in cui è previsto un nuovo incontro tra la Juventus ed il Verona. Forse per tentare di chiudere. Nel Week End, dunque, il Milan proverà a fare una cessione lampo: quella di Robinho. Diretto in Usa.
> 
> E Galliani potrebbe presentare l'offerta definitiva al Verona, quella che farebbe saltare il banco: 27 milioni di euro in contanti. *



Troppi se. Andrà alla Juve.


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> Non ci credono neanche al Milan di aver offerto 28 Mil, se no il Verona glielo portava con la portantina. Il Milan prima di fare offerte deve vendere, prestare o regalare poi forse offrirà 28 Mil in 28 anni


Da quanto ho capito,verosimilmente il Milan non ha offerto ufficialmente 28 mln, ma ha detto al Verona:" Siamo disposti ad arrivare fino a 28 mln." , il Verona ha detto :"Ok,le faremo sapere." , ha telefonato alla Juventus per scatenare l'asta, che ha l'accordo col giocatore , dicendo:" Ehi, il Milan arriva a 28 , voi che fate, superate l'offerta o no? Avete l'accordo col giocatore, sborsate 'sti 30 mln se lo volete..." .

Alla fine della storiella rimane solo un dubbio:
"La voce sull'offerta di 28 mln è trapelata da addetti ai lavori rossoneri o Veronesi?"


----------



## aleslash (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, se Robinho parte Galliani tenterà una nuova offensiva per Iturbe Martedì prossimo giorno in cui è previsto un nuovo incontro tra la Juventus ed il Verona. Forse per tentare di chiudere. Nel Week End, dunque, il Milan proverà a fare una cessione lampo: quella di Robinho. Diretto in Usa.
> 
> E Galliani potrebbe presentare l'offerta definitiva al Verona, quella che farebbe saltare il banco: 27 milioni di euro in contanti. *



Si ok poi dopo la cessione di robinho servirà anche quella di matri, poi quella di mexes e di costant
Questa telenovela mi puzza molto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2014)

Occhio a Pellegatti che nell'editoriale dice come 25 milioni per Iturbe siano esagerati, e il Milan ha già in casa Taarabt.
Credo che stia per iniziare la nuova filastrocca...


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio a Pellegatti che nell'editoriale dice come 25 milioni per Iturbe siano esagerati, e il Milan ha già in casa Taarabt.
> Credo che stia per iniziare la nuova filastrocca...




Generalmente Pellegatti non ne azzecca una. O meglio, accade sempre il contrario di quello che dice!


----------



## Hammer (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, se Robinho parte Galliani tenterà una nuova offensiva per Iturbe Martedì prossimo giorno in cui è previsto un nuovo incontro tra la Juventus ed il Verona. Forse per tentare di chiudere. Nel Week End, dunque, il Milan proverà a fare una cessione lampo: quella di Robinho. Diretto in Usa.
> 
> E Galliani potrebbe presentare l'offerta definitiva al Verona, quella che farebbe saltare il banco: 27 milioni di euro in contanti. *



Insomma, Iturbe non è un "regalo extra" del Presidentissimo, e stiamo cercando di sbolognare n cessi per raccattare su qualche soldino. Voglio proprio vedere con quali soldi rifaremo il centrocampo e le fasce


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, se Robinho parte Galliani tenterà una nuova offensiva per Iturbe Martedì prossimo giorno in cui è previsto un nuovo incontro tra la Juventus ed il Verona. Forse per tentare di chiudere. Nel Week End, dunque, il Milan proverà a fare una cessione lampo: quella di Robinho. Diretto in Usa.
> 
> E Galliani potrebbe presentare l'offerta definitiva al Verona, quella che farebbe saltare il banco: 27 milioni di euro in contanti. *



ancora una settimana di agonia , meno male che ne avevamo offerti 28 secondo sky  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Generalmente Pellegatti non ne azzecca una. O meglio, accade sempre il contrario di quello che dice!



Assolutamente si, solamente che di solito Pellegatti dice quello che gli viene imposto di dire


----------



## krentak the Arising! (3 Luglio 2014)

Veramente Taarabt ce l'ha in casa il QPR, non il Milan.
Comunque facile che poi si viri sul marocchino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio a Pellegatti che nell'editoriale dice come 25 milioni per Iturbe siano esagerati, e il Milan ha già in casa Taarabt.
> Credo che stia per iniziare la nuova filastrocca...



Suma su FB ha "attaccato" Taarabt.
Comunque vada,penso che non lo rivedremo più.Menez è di fatto il suo sostituto.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, se Robinho parte Galliani tenterà una nuova offensiva per Iturbe Martedì prossimo giorno in cui è previsto un nuovo incontro tra la Juventus ed il Verona. Forse per tentare di chiudere. Nel Week End, dunque, il Milan proverà a fare una cessione lampo: quella di Robinho. Diretto in Usa.
> 
> E Galliani potrebbe presentare l'offerta definitiva al Verona, quella che farebbe saltare il banco: 27 milioni di euro in contanti. *



.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Suma su FB ha "attaccato" Taarabt.
> Comunque vada,penso che non lo rivedremo più.Menez è di fatto il suo sostituto.



Che ha detto ?


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Si ok poi dopo la cessione di robinho servirà anche quella di matri, poi quella di mexes e di costant
> Questa telenovela mi puzza molto



E' quello che dicevo pure io la settimana scorsa quando leggevo se parte Kakà ci sono i soldi per Iturbe... sapevo i giornalai avrebbero detto che sarebbe servita la partenza di Robinho...se partisse lui servirebbe quella di Matri...e cosi via!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che ha detto ?



Gli hanno fatto notare che si poteva riscattare Taarabt per pochi soldi,ha risposto "su Taarabt devi fare solo una cosa, fidarti. Credimi, va bene così. Nel Milan dell'anno prossimo, ci vuole concentrazione e affidabilità in campo e fuori."

Non che le parole di Suma significhino qualcosa,ma visto anche l'arrivo della quasi fotocopia Menez....


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gli hanno fatto notare che si poteva riscattare Taarabt per pochi soldi,ha risposto "su Taarabt devi fare solo una cosa, fidarti. Credimi, va bene così. Nel Milan dell'anno prossimo, ci vuole concentrazione e affidabilità in campo e fuori."
> 
> Non che le parole di Suma significhino qualcosa,ma visto anche l'arrivo della quasi fotocopia Menez....



Beh sicuramente sia Menez che Taarabt non sono due giocatori dal carattere facile, visto che c'è pure Balo non è poi cosi sbagliato lasciar perdere Adel


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gli hanno fatto notare che si poteva riscattare Taarabt per pochi soldi,ha risposto "su Taarabt devi fare solo una cosa, fidarti. Credimi, va bene così. Nel Milan dell'anno prossimo, ci vuole concentrazione e affidabilità in campo e fuori."



Non lo sapevo, interessante.
Veramente strano come sia stato scaricato all'improvviso.


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Luglio 2014)

e' vero all'improvviso taarabt e' sparito....non che menez abbia un carattere migliore ma magari crescendo e' diventato piu' " serio".


----------



## Ciachi (3 Luglio 2014)

Ah ecco....adesso cominciano con la storiella di robyamicomio..... Prima era Kakà,ora robinho, poi sarà qualche altro bidone..... Che farsa!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, se Robinho parte Galliani tenterà una nuova offensiva per Iturbe Martedì prossimo giorno in cui è previsto un nuovo incontro tra la Juventus ed il Verona. Forse per tentare di chiudere. Nel Week End, dunque, il Milan proverà a fare una cessione lampo: quella di Robinho. Diretto in Usa.
> 
> E Galliani potrebbe presentare l'offerta definitiva al Verona, quella che farebbe saltare il banco: 27 milioni di euro in contanti. *



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gli hanno fatto notare che si poteva riscattare Taarabt per pochi soldi,ha risposto "su Taarabt devi fare solo una cosa, fidarti. Credimi, va bene così. Nel Milan dell'anno prossimo, ci vuole concentrazione e affidabilità in campo e fuori."
> 
> Non che le parole di Suma significhino qualcosa,ma visto anche l'arrivo della quasi fotocopia Menez....



Cavolate, se la mensa del Milan servisse solo escrementi Suma direbbe che lui l'ha sempre detto che non c'è niente di più buono della.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, se Robinho parte Galliani tenterà una nuova offensiva per Iturbe Martedì prossimo giorno in cui è previsto un nuovo incontro tra la Juventus ed il Verona. Forse per tentare di chiudere. Nel Week End, dunque, il Milan proverà a fare una cessione lampo: quella di Robinho. Diretto in Usa.
> 
> E Galliani potrebbe presentare l'offerta definitiva al Verona, quella che farebbe saltare il banco: 27 milioni di euro in contanti. *


Visto quanto detto da Milan Channel sul mangiastipendi brasilero credo che ci siamo



Piuttosto mi preoccupa la volontà del giocatore, non siamo abituati a non essere la scelta preferita del ragazzo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2014)

*Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*



mi ero sbilanciato congratulandomi per l'offerta. Stando così le cose, ritiro l'applauso. Non c'è stata ancora nessuna offerta ma soltanto una promessa di offerta fatta al Verona, condizionata ad altre cessioni (Robinho? Matri?).


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*




Ci siamo dai, uno sforzo !


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*



Se è vero che la Juve non si schioda da 20 più Quaglia c'è speranza che ci concedano del tempo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Luglio 2014)

Con tutte ste ali e trequartisti, ci servirà una punta vera...


----------



## Dexter (3 Luglio 2014)

Per me arriva Choupo moting a 0, altro che Iturbe. Sarà l'ennesima farsa, come ogni anno. Solo se parte Balotelli arriva qualcuno...Robinho poi non lo vuole manco l'Ancona


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*



Cioè in pratica non concludendo la trattativa siamo noi a tenervi ancora in gioco?


----------



## Aragorn (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori.*



Questa è la parte più interessante. Sarebbe da orgasmo se nel giro di una settimana Galliani riuscisse a sbarazzarsi di Robinho, Matri e Abate, temo però che ciò sia destinato a rimanere un sogno.


----------



## Ciachi (3 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questa è la parte più interessante. Sarebbe da orgasmo se nel giro di una settimana Galliani riuscisse a sbarazzarsi di Robinho, Matri e Abate, temo però che ciò sia destinato a rimanere un sogno.




Esattttttto!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Esattttttto!!!!



Stando alle ultime news, ovvero Robinho-USA, Abate-PSG, Matri-Genoa (quest'ultima forse da prendere con le pinze), qualche speranza c'è.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè in pratica non concludendo la trattativa siamo noi a tenervi ancora in gioco?



Esatto. Il Verona vuole 30M (secondo Sky) e voi fino ad ora siete ancora lontani da queste cifre. Il Milan invece ci si avvicinerebbe moltissimo (i famosi 28M) ma abbiamo chiesto del tempo per liberarci di altre zavorre. A questo punto le voci su Matri-Vrsalkjo e USA-Robinho diventano strettamente collegate all'affare Iturbe. Galliani sembra stia facendo i salti mortali per liberarsi di questa gente in questi giorni.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2014)

il problema credo sia la volontà del giocatore, la juventus lo prenderà sicuramente a un prezzo più basso


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questa è la parte più interessante. Sarebbe da orgasmo se *nel giro di una settimana Galliani riuscisse a sbarazzarsi di Robinho, Matri e Abate*, temo però che ciò sia destinato a rimanere un sogno.



il 30 agosto sono ancora lì, altro che una settimana


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Veramente, il problema è che l'hanno riscattato dal Porto per 15 milioni, per me è una cifra folle sempre detto.


Al posto di Marotta o Galliani lascerei perdere sinceramente. La Roma per 18 milioni si é presa Strootman, con 11 Pjanic, la Juve stessa con meno di 10 Tevez. Per quanto mi riguarda puo rimanere a Verona, é un bel giocatore ma spendere l'80% del Budget (se non di piú addirittura) per me é folle.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*


Secondo voi l'offerta formalizzata (a quanto pare) dal Milan di 28 milioni è reale?
Io ho grossi dubbi. Secondo me l'offerta del Milan è un bluff e si stanno puntando altri giocatori (tra cui Cerci).
Più di Iturbe (non vuole il Milan, che vada altrove senza problemi) sarebbe importante capire se il budget a disposizione per questa sessione è reale o meno.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il 30 agosto sono ancora lì, altro che una settimana



It can't rain all the time..


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*




.


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Con 28 milioni il Milan si rifá la squadra, non capisco perché prendere un solo giocatore, che ancora é tutto da vedere se é da grande squadra. Giá i 20+giocatore mi sembrano troppi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Al posto di Marotta o Galliani lascerei perdere sinceramente. La Roma per 18 milioni si é presa Strootman, con 11 Pjanic, la Juve stessa con meno di 10 Tevez. Per quanto mi riguarda puo rimanere a Verona, é un bel giocatore ma spendere l'80% del Budget (se non di piú addirittura) per me é folle.



Bravissimo, qui in italia lo stanno facendo spacciare come un grandissimo affare io ci andrei cauta, ha fatto una buona stagione ma ad oggi per me è una scommessa, io ero convinta che andasse alla Roma visti i contatti nei mesi precedenti, se pure la Roma ha virato su altri giocatori evidentemente non sono convinti al 100% manco loro, il molti dicono "eh ma se vuoi un giocatore giovane e forte questi sono i prezzi" ok ma questo giocatore cosa ha fatto di cosi clamoroso in questa stagione?,non sto dicendo che è un pacco anzi ma per me la cifra resta spropositata comunque avrei già virato su altri obbiettivi, anche perchè già immagino la conclusione ennesima figura ennesimi insulti e avanti il prossimo.



Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Con 28 milioni il Milan si rifá la squadra, non capisco perché prendere un solo giocatore, che ancora é tutto da vedere se é da grande squadra. Giá i 20+giocatore mi sembrano troppi.


 Giusto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*



Ma come l'offerta non era già stata spedita? rolft cambiano ogni volta versione.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*


Praticamente per prendere Iturbe dobbiamo cedere/liberare mezza squadra....


Stiamo freschi allora....


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Con 28 milioni il Milan si rifá la squadra, non capisco perché prendere un solo giocatore, che ancora é tutto da vedere se é da grande squadra. Giá i 20+giocatore mi sembrano troppi.



Ammettendo che i 28 milioni siano reali e che siano il budget del Milan, la storia recente ha dimostrato che negli altri reparti spendiamo zero. Credo proprio che se sfumi Iturbe, gran parte dei 28 milioni andrebbe spesa per mezze tacche tipo Cerci.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ammettendo che i 28 milioni siano reali e che siano il budget del Milan, la storia recente ha dimostrato che negli altri reparti spendiamo zero. Credo proprio che se sfumi Iturbe, gran parte dei 28 milioni andrebbe spesa per mezze tacche tipo Cerci.



Ma poi con 28 milioni che ci compri dai, siamo seri


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ammettendo che i 28 milioni siano reali e che siano il budget del Milan, la storia recente ha dimostrato che negli altri reparti spendiamo zero. Credo proprio che se sfumi Iturbe, gran parte dei 28 milioni andrebbe spesa per *mezze tacche tipo Cerci.*


Esatto, al Milan (e anche alla nazionale) serve ben altro, per me dovreste rifare la difesa e un po anche il centrocampo. In recente soprattutto la Roma ha dimostrato che é possibile prendere ottimi elementi Low-Cost, giovani di talento. Iturbe sia per il Milan ma anche per la Juve non conviene imho, troppo caro rispetto alle qualitá (fin ora non é che abbia fatto sfracelli.) Stiamo facendo il gioco del Verona...


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano su Sky: c'è l'offerta di 28M del Milan (17M subito e 11M in 3 anni) ma in realtà Galliani non l'ha ancora formalizzata perché vorrebbe liberarsi di altri giocatori. Di Marzio su Twitter conferma questa tesi: il Milan vuole investire quella cifra e lo ha comunicato al Verona, ma ha chiesto del tempo.*








Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Esatto, al Milan (e anche alla nazionale) serve ben altro, per me dovreste rifare la difesa e un po anche il centrocampo. In recente soprattutto la Roma ha dimostrato che é possibile prendere ottimi elementi Low-Cost, giovani di talento. Iturbe sia per il Milan ma anche per la Juve non conviene imho, troppo caro rispetto alle qualitá (fin ora non é che abbia fatto sfracelli.) Stiamo facendo il gioco del Verona...



La difesa si può rifare a zero,se le voci di mercato sono vere (Vrsaljko-Matri,via Abate e riscatto di Rami).
Sul centrocampo hai ragione,ma sono ancora speranzoso per quanto riguarda la questione Balotelli.
Più di 25 milioni per Iturbe sono tanti,tantissimi,ma bisogna mettersi in testa che i giocatori giovani e forti si pagano tanto,basta andare a leggersi i trasferimenti esteri.Sarebbe un cambio di direzione fantastico per noi.


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La difesa si può rifare a zero,se le voci di mercato sono vere (Vrsaljko-Matri,via Abate e riscatto di Rami).
> Sul centrocampo hai ragione,ma sono ancora speranzoso per quanto riguarda la questione Balotelli.
> Più di 25 milioni per Iturbe sono tanti,tantissimi,ma bisogna mettersi in testa che i giocatori giovani e forti si pagano tanto,basta andare a leggersi i trasferimenti esteri.Sarebbe un cambio di direzione fantastico per noi.



Se si incastrano quelle trattative, difficile ma non impossibile, facciamo un passo in avanti clamoroso e poi si può ragionare con calma se arriva una buona offerta per Balotelli.


----------



## Lollanza82 (3 Luglio 2014)

Iturbe può tranquillamente andare alla Juve per 30Mil , ma io spero di non prendere Lavezzi che fa la fine di Robinho un anno buono e 3 di darme.Ci sono buoni giovani in Europa che non costano 30 Mil e valgono come l'argentino del Verona se non di più.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Luglio 2014)

*Gazzetta.it : Marotta ribadisce l’offerta di 23 milioni di euro, "e oltre non andremo, questo è sicuro". *


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it : Marotta ribadisce l’offerta di 23 milioni di euro, "e oltre non andremo, questo è sicuro". *



Si fanno evidentemente forti di avere la preferenza del calciatore, anche perché se si impunta per il Verona non c'è niente da fare...


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La difesa si può rifare a zero,se le voci di mercato sono vere (Vrsaljko-Matri,via Abate e riscatto di Rami).
> Sul centrocampo hai ragione,ma sono ancora speranzoso per quanto riguarda la questione Balotelli.
> Più di 25 milioni per Iturbe sono tanti,tantissimi,ma bisogna mettersi in testa che i giocatori giovani e forti si pagano tanto,basta andare a leggersi i trasferimenti esteri.Sarebbe un cambio di direzione fantastico per noi.


Sí é vero, ma nonostante sia cosí, non é impossibile prendere ottimi giocatori, pagandoli molto di meno, e pure giovani. Il Verona ne sta approfittando, di fatto le squadre estere non sanno neanche chi sia (senno altro che Juve e Milan ).

Balotelli purtroppo dopo i mondiali si é svalutato, ha dato tipo un segnale che non esploderá mai. Fortuna che ha Raiola come procuratore.


----------



## krentak the Arising! (3 Luglio 2014)

Oppure semplicemente non vanno oltre i 23 milioni perché non li hanno o non li vogliono spendere per Iturbe.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it : Marotta ribadisce l’offerta di 23 milioni di euro, "e oltre non andremo, questo è sicuro". *



Dovrebbe essere una buona notizia per noi,se è vero che il Verona per quella cifra non lo cede...


----------



## neversayconte (3 Luglio 2014)

ma 28 milioni di banane quante casse sono?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Si fanno evidentemente forti di avere la preferenza del calciatore, anche perché se si impunta per il Verona non c'è niente da fare...



Insomma noi i soliti "sfigati" mi sembra la stessa storia dello scorso anno con Adem, lui voleva venire da noi abbiamo fatto l'offerta e venne ritenuta bassa, arriva la Roma offre di più e nonostante la volontà del giocatori ando alla Roma, questa volta invece noi offriamo di più quindi in teoria dovrebbe venire da noi invece no, lui vuole andare alla Juve dove offrono di meno al Verona e alla fine accetteranno insomma solo noi becchiamo le trattative sbagliate.


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Luglio 2014)

In questo mercato , con 28 mln rifacciamo mezza squadra? Non so, a Football Manager forse... Meglio 28 mln per un potenziale top(scommessa) , che 28 mln per 4 Constant(o roba simile)


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> ma 28 milioni di banane quante casse sono?



Tante. Tempo che arrivano a Verona a Iturbe un paio di carie sarranno venute.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Si fanno evidentemente forti di avere la preferenza del calciatore, anche perché se si impunta per il Verona non c'è niente da fare...



Meh, non c'è niente da fare fino a un certo punto. Se offrissimo davvero 28 milioni, una differenza di 5 mil non sarebbe proprio sacrificabile per accontentare il giocatore.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it : Marotta ribadisce l’offerta di 23 milioni di euro, "e oltre non andremo, questo è sicuro". *



Ottima notizia per voi. Al Verona adesso non resta che attendere che vi sbarazzate di Robinho.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Meh, non c'è niente da fare fino a un certo punto. Se offrissimo davvero 28 milioni, una differenza di 5 mil non sarebbe proprio sacrificabile per accontentare il giocatore.



Beh 23 Milioni non è che siano spicci specie per una società come il Verona, in realtà credo persino che sia un'offerta più congrua rispetto al reale valore del calciatore...


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Beh 23 Milioni non è che siano spicci specie per una società come il Verona, in realtà credo persino che sia un'offerta più congrua rispetto al reale valore del calciatore...



Beh se vedi 23 mln sono tanti, ma loro ne guadagnerebbero solo 8.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh se vedi 23 mln sono tanti, ma loro ne guadagnerebbero solo 8.



Appunto!,il problema è che lo hanno riscattato a 15,da li viene la richiesta di 30 Milioni...


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it : Marotta ribadisce l’offerta di 23 milioni di euro, "e oltre non andremo, questo è sicuro". *



Ibarbo time ? 


Dai oh, chiudiamo sta farsa


----------



## Dexter (3 Luglio 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> ma 28 milioni di banane quante casse sono?



Il peso di una cassa di banane si aggira sui 18kg. All'Auchan un kg di banane di marca le paghi 2 euro quindi 36 a cassa. 28.000.000 ÷ 36 fa 777.777 casse fi banane circa, ma non credo proprio che Adriano le importi di marca quindi fai che paga 27 a cassa sono poco più di un un milione di casse di banane per Iturbe


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it : Marotta ribadisce l’offerta di 23 milioni di euro, "e oltre non andremo, questo è sicuro". *



.


----------



## DannySa (3 Luglio 2014)

Non valiamo niente e questa è la conferma, stiamo mettendo sul piatto una cifra tale che potresti andare a trattare Sanchez e Kroos (già andato) per Iturbe, non giochiamo coppe e nessun giocatore con un po' di buon senso verrebbe da noi se ha un po' di testa.
La Juve non spenderà mai cifre spropositate per Iturbe noi invece siamo costretti anche solo per entrare nella trattativa perché a parità d'offerta il giocatore ti ride in faccia.
Complimenti alla società che poteva fare un mercato "all'attacco" (come """""""sembra""""""""" stia cercando di fare ora) l'anno scorso forte della Champions e dell'arrivo in pompa magna di Balotelli mentre ora è costretta ad inseguire.
Mi puzza però, è appena luglio quindi pare chiaro che la presunta prima rata sia la somma di quello che si ricaverà tra Balotelli e qualcun altro (oltre a De Sciglio più avanti o a gennaio); ovviamente sarà una svendita totale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non valiamo niente e questa è la conferma, stiamo mettendo sul piatto una cifra tale che potresti andare a trattare Sanchez e Kroos (già andato) per Iturbe, non giochiamo coppe e nessun giocatore con un po' di buon senso verrebbe da noi se ha un po' di testa.
> La Juve non spenderà mai cifre spropositate per Iturbe noi invece siamo costretti anche solo per entrare nella trattativa perché a parità d'offerta il giocatore ti ride in faccia.
> Complimenti alla società che poteva fare un mercato "all'attacco" (come """""""sembra""""""""" stia cercando di fare ora) l'anno scorso forte della Champions e dell'arrivo in pompa magna di Balotelli mentre ora è costretta ad inseguire.
> Mi puzza però, è appena luglio quindi pare chiaro che la presunta prima rata sia la somma di quello che si ricaverà tra Balotelli e qualcun altro (oltre a De Sciglio più avanti o a gennaio); ovviamente sarà una svendita totale.



Si, li paghi te i 10 lordi di Kroos ? Che poi li accetta dal real, per venir da noi ne vuole 14


----------



## radja (3 Luglio 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non valiamo niente e questa è la conferma, stiamo mettendo sul piatto una cifra tale che potresti andare a trattare Sanchez e Kroos (già andato) per Iturbe, non giochiamo coppe e nessun giocatore con un po' di buon senso verrebbe da noi se ha un po' di testa.
> La Juve non spenderà mai cifre spropositate per Iturbe noi invece siamo costretti anche solo per entrare nella trattativa perché a parità d'offerta il giocatore ti ride in faccia.
> Complimenti alla società che poteva fare un mercato "all'attacco" (come """""""sembra""""""""" stia cercando di fare ora) l'anno scorso forte della Champions e dell'arrivo in pompa magna di Balotelli mentre ora è costretta ad inseguire.
> Mi puzza però, è appena luglio quindi pare chiaro che la presunta prima rata sia la somma di quello che si ricaverà tra Balotelli e qualcun altro (oltre a De Sciglio più avanti o a gennaio); ovviamente sarà una svendita totale.


Mi sembri esagerato quando parli di Sanchez/Kroos,il costo del giocatore lo fanno cartellino ed ingaggio,ora prova a farti 2 conti e ti accorgerai che i 25/30 per Iturbe non sono poi cosi esagerati......ingaggio moderato oltre che essere giovane/vendibile nel futuro.
Le operazioni vergognose sono quelle alla Essien,Matri,Kaka e potrei continuare ancora,gente cotta ed invedibile a causa dei loro ingaggi ed eta` avanzata,quindi evita sti discorsi che non stanno in piedi.


----------



## Aron (3 Luglio 2014)

*Luciano Moggi: Iturbe alla Juve? Non è vero che è fatta, anzi credo sia difficile vederlo indossare la maglia bianconera. I gialloblù vogliono solo soldi, quindi è un'operazione molto difficile.*


----------



## Ciachi (3 Luglio 2014)

*di Marzio su Sky: oggi giornata di stasi sul fronte Iturbe!! Anche perché l Hellas non scende sotto i 30 milioni!!! Pare se ne riparlerà inizio settimana!*


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2014)

*Di Marzio: la trattativa Iturbe ora è in stand-by. Il Verona non scende dalla sua richiesta iniziale: 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan e la Juventus cercheranno di ragionare in attesa di presentare l'offerta che faccia saltare il banco. Il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, sarebbe disposto a mettere sul piatto 28 milioni. Ma la cifra è ancora da concretizzare. *


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa Iturbe ora è in stand-by. Il Verona non scende dalla sua richiesta iniziale: 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan e la Juventus cercheranno di ragionare in attesa di presentare l'offerta che faccia saltare il banco. Il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, sarebbe disposto a mettere sul piatto 28 milioni. Ma la cifra è ancora da concretizzare. *


Mi auguro che Milan e Juve mandino a quel paese il Verona.
Si tenessero il giocatore. Vediamo se non arrivano offerte dall'estero come dovranno abbassare le pretese.


----------



## Butcher (3 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che Milan e Juve mandino a quel paese il Verona.
> Si tenessero il giocatore. Vediamo se non arrivano offerte dall'estero come dovranno abbassare le pretese.



Esatto, a 30 milioni non ci arriverà nessuno. 28 sono già troppi!


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che Milan e Juve mandino a quel paese il Verona.
> Si tenessero il giocatore. Vediamo se non arrivano offerte dall'estero come dovranno abbassare le pretese.



Però non li biasimo visto che guadagnerebbero "solo" 10 mln se fossero 25.

Un prezzo onesto secondo me sarebbe 25 + un buon giocatore.


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però non li biasimo visto che guadagnerebbero "solo" 10 mln se fossero 25.
> 
> Un prezzo onesto secondo me sarebbe 25 + un buon giocatore.



Non vogliono contropartite.
Altro che 21 milioni più Quagliarella.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa Iturbe ora è in stand-by. Il Verona non scende dalla sua richiesta iniziale: 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan e la Juventus cercheranno di ragionare in attesa di presentare l'offerta che faccia saltare il banco. Il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, sarebbe disposto a mettere sul piatto 28 milioni. Ma la cifra è ancora da concretizzare. *



.


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa Iturbe ora è in stand-by. Il Verona non scende dalla sua richiesta iniziale: 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan e la Juventus cercheranno di ragionare in attesa di presentare l'offerta che faccia saltare il banco. Il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, sarebbe disposto a mettere sul piatto 28 milioni. Ma la cifra è ancora da concretizzare. *





Sono ottimista. 

#iturbevienialmilan


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa Iturbe ora è in stand-by. Il Verona non scende dalla sua richiesta iniziale: 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan e la Juventus cercheranno di ragionare in attesa di presentare l'offerta che faccia saltare il banco. Il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, sarebbe disposto a mettere sul piatto 28 milioni. Ma la cifra è ancora da concretizzare. *



*Pedullà su Iturbe: è possibile che tutto venga rimandato alla prossima settimana. Questa pausa può essere molto importante per il Milan. La società rossonera potrebbe trovare una soluzione alle situazioni di Matri e Robinho. E' vero che Iturbe ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma c'è da aggiungere che non direbbe certo di no al Milan. *


----------



## Frikez (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà su Iturbe: è possibile che tutto venga rimandato alla prossima settimana. Questa pausa può essere molto importante per il Milan. La società rossonera potrebbe trovare una soluzione alle situazioni di Matri e Robinho. E' vero che Iturbe ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma c'è da aggiungere che non direbbe certo di no al Milan. *



Matri si può fare ma Robinho è una palla al piede, passeranno settimane prima che si muova qualcosa.


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Matri si può fare ma Robinho è una palla al piede, passeranno settimane prima che si muova qualcosa.



Secondo me almeno per Robinho si troverò presto una soluzione.


----------



## DannySa (4 Luglio 2014)

Gli ingaggi di Matri e Robinho sono assurdi, dilettanti allo stato puro.


----------



## Pivellino (4 Luglio 2014)

Se come leggo tutti vogliono solo la Juve (cit. *Evrà, Morata e Iturbe: vogliamo solo la Juve*) non vedo che senso abbia inseguire questa gente.
Per me che un giocatore voglia solo la Juve basta e avanza per schifarlo.


----------



## sion (4 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Se come leggo tutti vogliono solo la Juve (cit. *Evrà, Morata e Iturbe: vogliamo solo la Juve*) non vedo che senso abbia inseguire questa gente.
> Per me che un giocatore voglia solo la Juve basta e avanza per schifarlo.



evidentemente per andargli indietro ancora il milan ha qualche certezza


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Per me che un giocatore voglia solo la Juve basta e avanza per schifarlo.


.


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Luglio 2014)

Certo con 30 mln si paga la clausola rescissoria a Griezmann...


----------



## krentak the Arising! (4 Luglio 2014)

Che Iturbe voglia solo la Juve è solo la scusa per giustificare l'insuccesso rossonero. Certamente preferirà la Juve come farebbe qualsiasi professionista (Campione d'Italia, gioca la CL, progetto tecnico serio, etc...). Ma non credo assolutamente che rifiuterebbe un trasferimento al Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà su Iturbe: è possibile che tutto venga rimandato alla prossima settimana. Questa pausa può essere molto importante per il Milan. La società rossonera potrebbe trovare una soluzione alle situazioni di Matri e Robinho. E' vero che Iturbe ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma c'è da aggiungere che non direbbe certo di no al Milan. *



Per me più che Matri e Robinho dobbiamo aspettare di cedere Balotelli.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me più che Matri e Robinho dobbiamo aspettare di cedere Balotelli.



Il problema è che se vendi Balotelli, hai bisogno di un altro attaccante, Iturbe lavora in fascia non come centravanti. La partenza di uno non compensa l'altro


----------



## Lollanza82 (4 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me più che Matri e Robinho dobbiamo aspettare di cedere Balotelli.



Sarebbe il colpo dell'estate vendere Balotelli con quelli andati via e quelli sul piede di partenza abbiamo la possibilità di ripartire con un progetto valido e ricostruire la squadra sempre che lo si voglia fare.....ma con un Presidente che dice quelle cose la vedo dura.....
Ora veramente che ce lo compra Balotelli e soprattutto, visto che rimarrà al Milan, con che spirito ce lo teniamo dopo averlo(giustamente) scaricato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa Iturbe ora è in stand-by. Il Verona non scende dalla sua richiesta iniziale: 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan e la Juventus cercheranno di ragionare in attesa di presentare l'offerta che faccia saltare il banco. Il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, sarebbe disposto a mettere sul piatto 28 milioni. Ma la cifra è ancora da concretizzare. *



Sarebbe bello vedere che le due società si ritirano dal giocatore cosi voglio vedere cosa fa il Verona.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà su Iturbe: è possibile che tutto venga rimandato alla prossima settimana. Questa pausa può essere molto importante per il Milan. La società rossonera potrebbe trovare una soluzione alle situazioni di Matri e Robinho. E' vero che Iturbe ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma c'è da aggiungere che non direbbe certo di no al Milan. *



Si ma se vanno via in prestito cambia poco, non abbiamo comunque guadagnato soldi, io comunque come ho detto virerei su altri giocatore, lui giustamente preferisce la Juve ma pensare che lui dica visto che non posso andare alla Juve e " non voglio" accettare di rimanere al Verona vado al Milan a me non piace comunque, manco stassimo parlando di un campione ( allo stato attuale).


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello vedere che le due società si ritirano dal giocatore cosi voglio vedere cosa fa il Verona.


 Magari, io non aspetto altro. Ma temo che una delle due societá alla fine lo prenderá.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello vedere che le due società si ritirano dal giocatore cosi voglio vedere cosa fa il Verona.



Se lo tengono, non gli fa certo schifo. Poi magari a Gennaio lo cederanno al Monaco di turno per 30-40 milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se vendi Balotelli, hai bisogno di un altro attaccante, Iturbe lavora in fascia non come centravanti. La partenza di uno non compensa l'altro



Ovviamente c'è da scegliere tra Iturbe-Pazzini, o che so Menez-Balotelli. Evidentemente hanno scelto la prima ipotesi. I soldi purtroppo non cascano dagli alberi.


----------



## Milo (4 Luglio 2014)

Io abbandonerei la pista iturbe, mi sono rotto. Preferisco cerci che costa meno e spendere i rimanenti per altri ruoli


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente c'è da scegliere tra Iturbe-Pazzini, o che so Menez-Balotelli. Evidentemente hanno scelto la prima ipotesi. I soldi purtroppo non cascano dagli alberi.


Se parte Balotelli, una prima punta va presa in ogni caso, altrimenti avremmo il solo Pazzini per tutto il campionato (Matri neanche lo considero).


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Luglio 2014)

Dopo lo smacco Tevez sarebbe da prendere invece....iturbe per balo e titolare pazzini,per me questo é il progetto...
Con il gruzzoletto matri Robihno niang un altra prima punta servirebbe...però c é pure il centrocampo ....
Mamma mia...qui ci vorrebbe un regalo del presidente altrimenti col tesoretto ricavato dalla vendita di quei surrogati di giocatori non sistemi una mazza...
Cerci costa meno ma se iturbe ha il potenziale per diventare un campione dobbiamo prendere lui assolutamente .
E il Berlusconi deve mettere nel piatto soldi suoi altri fonti in champions non ci arriviamo manco sto anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se parte Balotelli, una prima punta va presa in ogni caso, altrimenti avremmo il solo Pazzini per tutto il campionato (Matri neanche lo considero).



A prendere le riserve siamo i numeri 1.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2014)

Gazzetta dello Sport scandalosa. In versione cartacea titola

Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà:"Vogliamo solo la Juve".

Ma non si sa da dove siano usciti questi virgolettati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport scandalosa. In versione cartacea titola
> 
> Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà:"Vogliamo solo la Juve".
> 
> Ma non si sa da dove siano usciti questi virgolettati.



 non capisco come mai la gds faccia cosi ormai ha perso veramente valore per me, poi per me o arriva Iturbe o Morata non tutti e due, anche perchè si tratta comunque di un investimento importante, non credo proprio che vadano a sborsare tanti soldi per poi metterli in panchina.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport scandalosa. In versione cartacea titola
> 
> Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà:"Vogliamo solo la Juve".
> 
> Ma non si sa da dove siano usciti questi virgolettati.



Fosse Tuttosport lo capirei pure (anche se sarebbe controinformazione in ogni caso), ma addirittura la Gazzetta che dovrebbe essere il giornale delle milanesi...

Non ho parole, anche perchè sarà tipo il terzo caso in quest'estate.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport scandalosa. In versione cartacea titola
> 
> Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà:"Vogliamo solo la Juve".
> 
> Ma non si sa da dove siano usciti questi virgolettati.



Sul sito della Gazzetta, nell'articolo in questione viene riportato che Morata avrebbe rifiutato Monaco e Arsenal perchè preferisce la Serie A






Comunque il fatto che il giocatore preferisca la Juve a questo Milan è ahimè probabile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se lo tengono, non gli fa certo schifo. Poi magari a Gennaio lo cederanno al Monaco di turno per 30-40 milioni.



Beh però preferiscono cederlo subito anche perchè hanno sborsato 15 milioni e per il Verona sono tantissimi soldi, non succede ma mettiamo caso che si rompe e fa la fine di El voglio vedere come lo vendono devono tenerlo ancora e sperare che faccia ancora bene per rivalutarlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Magari, io non aspetto altro. Ma temo che una delle due societá alla fine lo prenderá.



Si di sicuro, non conviene manco al Verona tenerlo, stanno tirando la corda sperando di arrivare ai 30, l'altro giorno sentivo dire che Cuadrado vale 40 milioni ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Cuadrato di gli da le piste e costa "solo" 10 milioni in più, o il prezzo di Cuadrato è troppo basso o è troppo alto quello di Iturbe beh io opterei per la 2.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport scandalosa. In versione cartacea titola
> 
> Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà:"Vogliamo solo la Juve".
> 
> Ma non si sa da dove siano usciti questi virgolettati.



.


----------



## Lollanza82 (4 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si di sicuro, non conviene manco al Verona tenerlo, stanno tirando la corda sperando di arrivare ai 30, l'altro giorno sentivo dire che Cuadrado vale 40 milioni ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Cuadrato di gli da le piste e costa "solo" 10 milioni in più, o il prezzo di Cuadrato è troppo basso o è troppo alto quello di Iturbe beh io opterei per la 2.



Il valore reale di Iturbe è 10-15 Mil il problema è che ci sono di mezzo i 15 Mil pagati dal Verona per il riscatto e questo porta il prezzo a 25-30, 15 riscatto + 10-15 di guadagno del Verona.L'equazione è molto semplice, non so quanto valga la pena pagare il doppio un giocatore così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> Il valore reale di Iturbe è 10-15 Mil il problema è che ci sono di mezzo i 15 Mil pagati dal Verona per il riscatto e questo porta il prezzo a 25-30, 15 riscatto + 10-15 di guadagno del Verona.L'equazione è molto semplice, non so quanto valga la pena pagare il doppio un giocatore così.



Si è proprio per quello difatti , in Italia comunque lo stanno facendo passare con il colpo dell'estate ma dai.


----------



## aleslash (4 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me state sminuendo troppo questo giocatore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport scandalosa. In versione cartacea titola
> 
> Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà:"Vogliamo solo la Juve".
> 
> Ma non si sa da dove siano usciti questi virgolettati.



è davvero uno scandalo, ma purtroppo fino a quando in Italia avranno la maggioranza assoluta di tifosi (anche tra i giornalisti) vedremo sempre queste cose. I giornali sono scritti da tifosi juventini e venduti a tifosi juventini. Loro se la cantano e loro se la suonano.


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si è proprio per quello difatti , in Italia comunque lo stanno facendo passare con il colpo dell'estate ma dai.



Lo è.
La valutazione del Verona è eccessiva, ma è in parte dovuta al fatto che l'ha riscattato a 15 milioni dal Porto. E' impensabile che lo vendano a cifre poco più alte.


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2014)

_*Marcello Chirico: Sogliano vuol vendere Iturbe al Milan e il giocatore non ha preferenze. 
Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perchè la trattativa non sia stata conclusa: l'offerta della Juve è concreta e non verrà comunque ritoccata, e il giocatore ha un accordo di base col club bianconero, però è tutto fermo. Questa attesa è fatta apposta per favorire il Milan. Sogliano andrà ad insediarsi al Milan l'anno prossimo e potendo scegliere preferisce fare un favore ai rossoneri. Anche nel caso il club di Milano non la spuntasse, Galliani sarebbe comunque contento di farlo andare in un altro club come la Roma. E in tutto questo il giocatore non ha preso alcuna posizione, segno che per lui non c'è alcuna preferenza tra Juve e Milan. Fossi in Marotta abbandonerei questo squallido teatrino. *_


----------



## Milo (4 Luglio 2014)

Non capisco perché Galliani sarebbe contento se alla fine va alla Roma,comunque 28 milioni sono troppi, ripeto: io punterei su altri


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2014)

Vabbe, Chirico dubito sia affidabile.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport scandalosa. In versione cartacea titola
> 
> Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà:"Vogliamo solo la Juve".
> 
> Ma non si sa da dove siano usciti questi virgolettati.



La Calzetta negli anni del dominio interista ha perso moltissime vendite a causa dell'antipatia dei tifosi della Juventus. Diciamo che stan cercando di recuperare le vendite.
Con questo ovviamente non voglio giustificare il loro sparare cavolate.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> _*Marcello Chirico: Sogliano vuol vendere Iturbe al Milan e il giocatore non ha preferenze.
> Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perchè la trattativa non sia stata conclusa: l'offerta della Juve è concreta e non verrà comunque ritoccata, e il giocatore ha un accordo di base col club bianconero, però è tutto fermo. Questa attesa è fatta apposta per favorire il Milan. Sogliano andrà ad insediarsi al Milan l'anno prossimo e potendo scegliere preferisce fare un favore ai rossoneri. Anche nel caso il club di Milano non la spuntasse, Galliani sarebbe comunque contento di farlo andare in un altro club come la Roma. E in tutto questo il giocatore non ha preso alcuna posizione, segno che per lui non c'è alcuna preferenza tra Juve e Milan. Fossi in Marotta abbandonerei questo squallido teatrino. *_



Certo che se dobbiamo pure stare a sentire un clown come Chirico...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*




Prima bastava il solo Kakà. Ora si aggiungono Birsa e Nocerino, e si aspettano anche Matri e Robinho. 
Cedendo Essien, Agazzi e Balotelli, forse si arriverà a Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Ciachi (4 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Prima bastava il solo Kakà. Ora si aggiungono Birsa e Nocerino, e si aspettano anche Matri e Robinho.
> Cedendo Essien, Agazzi e Balotelli, forse si arriverà a Cristiano Ronaldo.




Ahahahahahahahahahhahah!!!!
...no ma per CR7.... Bisogna aspettare anche costant,abate,desciglio,abbiati, tognaccini e il magazziniere di milanello!!!!


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*



Non ho capito. Avremmo già lo spazio finanziario per fare il colpo, ma per fare il colpo ci serve vendere Robinho e Matri? Mi sembra un ossimoro.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*



Dobbiamo cederne 27-28 per prendere un maledetto esterno offensivo......


----------



## Principe (4 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Avremmo già lo spazio finanziario per fare il colpo, ma per fare il colpo ci serve vendere Robinho e Matri? Mi sembra un ossimoro.



Non sanno più cosa raccontare


----------



## Pivellino (4 Luglio 2014)

Se vuole solo la juve allora che lo paghino caro.
In caso contrario è da prendere per una questione di sfida ai ladri.


----------



## Frikez (4 Luglio 2014)

Griezmann mi stuzzica di più però ho paura che sia sui radar di diversi club di livello.


----------



## peppe75 (4 Luglio 2014)

Il fatto che sia stato tutto rinviato alla settimsna prossima, è positivo per noi....eventualmente possiamo liberarci di qualcun altro tipo matri o lo stesso robinho...i rubentini non sono disposti ad andare oltre...aspettiamo....io cmq in alternat anch'io sarei tentato da Griezman


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*



*Intanto Iturbe mette tra i preferiti un tweet che parla di un suo trasferimento in rossonero: *


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intanto Iturbe mette tra i preferiti un tweet che parla di un suo trasferimento in rossonero: *



Beh, magari il tweet di qualche giorno fa è stato travisato, il ''manca poco'' magari era per noi

Chi lo sa


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2014)

Immagino già il titolo della Gazzetta di domani: "Il Milan mette l'iTURBE e sorpassa la Juve, che vira su Robben"


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2014)

E' il secondo tweet di Iturbe relativo al Milan.

#iturbevienialmilan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' il secondo tweet di Iturbe relativo al Milan.
> 
> #iturbevienialmilan



qual'era il primo?


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> qual'era il primo?



Quel tweet dove ha scritto "felicità pura!" linkando un articolo che parlava del suo passaggio al Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quel tweet dove ha scritto "felicità pura!" linkando un articolo che parlava del suo passaggio al Milan.



puoi riportarlo qui con uno screenshot? grazie! 

Edit: [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION], ho visto il tweet ma non c'è allegato nessun link che parla di Milan, inoltre Di Marzio ha giustificato quel tweet con il fatto che fosse tornato in patria dalla famiglia. Quindi il primo tweet che parla di Milan è quello postato in alto.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quel tweet dove ha scritto "felicità pura!" linkando un articolo che parlava del suo passaggio al Milan.



Purtroppo non ha linkato niente lì, qualche giornale ha attribuito il tweet all'incontro tra Galliani e Sogliano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intanto Iturbe mette tra i preferiti un tweet che parla di un suo trasferimento in rossonero: *



.


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> puoi riportarlo qui con uno screenshot? grazie!
> 
> Edit: [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION], ho visto il tweet ma non c'è allegato nessun link che parla di Milan, inoltre Di Marzio ha giustificato quel tweet con il fatto che fosse tornato in patria dalla famiglia. Quindi il primo tweet che parla di Milan è quello postato in alto.




Il tweet è questo. Aveva rimosso il link all'articolo, poi l'ha rimesso.

https://twitter.com/Juan_iturbe93/status/479302314344599552


Di Marzio si sbaglia. Iturbe scrive spesso nella sua lingua nativa e i tweet relativi alla sua vita privata li scrive in spagnolo. 
In quel caso ha scritto in italiano perchè si riferiva appunto all'articolo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il tweet è questo. Aveva rimosso il link all'articolo, poi l'ha rimesso.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Juan_iturbe93/status/479302314344599552
> 
> ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il tweet è questo. Aveva rimosso il link all'articolo, poi l'ha rimesso.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Juan_iturbe93/status/479302314344599552
> 
> ...



Lo hai visto con i tuoi occhi?


----------



## 4-3-3 (4 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo hai visto con i tuoi occhi?



Confermo di aver visto il retweet di Iturbe.
Però non so fino a che punto possa avere importanza...


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2014)

Sinceramente la vedo dura che venga da noi.


----------



## Ciachi (4 Luglio 2014)

La nostra voglia di vedere un Milan competitivo nuovamente....ci fa "sognare" anche i tweet di questo o altro giocatore.....

.....siamo messi male....


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente la vedo dura che venga da noi.



Allora pensa cosa dovrebbe vedere il tifoso del Milan


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si di sicuro, non conviene manco al Verona tenerlo, stanno tirando la corda sperando di arrivare ai 30, l'altro giorno sentivo dire che Cuadrado vale 40 milioni ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Cuadrato di gli da le piste e costa "solo" 10 milioni in più, *o il prezzo di Cuadrato è troppo basso o è troppo alto quello di Iturbe beh io opterei per la 2.*


Anch'io.


----------



## Pivellino (4 Luglio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Anch'io.



Se stasera segna servirà ben altro che 40 milioni.
In più è un giocatore che può pretendere un ingaggio moooolto elevato cambiando maglia, tranquillamente sui 5 annui.

ps. al Lecce sembrava si è no un giocatore fumoso... si fa presto a cambiare il proprio destino oggi.

ppss. mi chiedevo, ma questo dilatare dei tempi chi favorisce? Juve o Milan?


----------



## de sica (4 Luglio 2014)

Boh, 28 milioni mi sembrano eccessivi


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allora pensa cosa dovrebbe vedere il tifoso del Milan



Lo so che sembra paradossale come cosa, ma la mia sensazione è che questa sarà l'ennesima trattativa non concretizzata. E questo perché come al solito quando si tratta di pagare subito la dirigenza va nel pallone. Il nostro gioco al ribasso vi sta dando tempo prezioso per sbarazzarvi dei vostri esuberi per poi mettere insieme la somma offerta.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intanto Iturbe mette tra i preferiti un tweet che parla di un suo trasferimento in rossonero: *



.


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Se stasera segna servirà ben altro che 40 milioni.
> In più è un giocatore che può pretendere un ingaggio moooolto elevato cambiando maglia, tranquillamente sui 5 annui.
> 
> ps. al Lecce sembrava si è no un giocatore fumoso... si fa presto a cambiare il proprio destino oggi.
> ...



Il Verona farà di tutto per tenere l'asta, purtroppo per lei non ci sono squadre estere sul ragazzo e quindi dovrà accontentarsi di clubs italiani che a finanze non possono certo offrire certe cifre. 

Con una squadra italiana sono obbligati alla lunga a scendere a compromessi, ossia ad accettare pagamenti dilazionati e/o qualche contropartita se vogliono avvicinarsi ai fatidici 30.

Una cosa per me è certa, il Verona dopo averci buttato li 15 sacchi non può tenerlo, deve venderlo per poter fare mercato, non può rimanere con la rosa bloccata cosi com'è tenendo l'esterno.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Luglio 2014)

Raga Cuadrado costa dai 35mln in su. E onestamente non è più forte di Iturbe... mi sembra solo più maturo. E' cresciuto molto negli ultimi 2 anni....


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga Cuadrado costa dai 35mln in su. E onestamente non è più forte di Iturbe... mi sembra solo più maturo. E' cresciuto molto negli ultimi 2 anni....



Cuadrano, almeno ora, è decisamente di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intanto Iturbe mette tra i preferiti un tweet che parla di un suo trasferimento in rossonero: *


.


----------



## Milo (4 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cuadrano, almeno ora, è decisamente di un altro pianeta.



concordo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cuadrano, almeno ora, è decisamente di un altro pianeta.



Quoto,ma cinque anni di differenza sono tanti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intanto Iturbe mette tra i preferiti un tweet che parla di un suo trasferimento in rossonero: *



*Di Marzio ieri notte da Copacabana: "Per Iturbe se ne riparlerà martedì o mercoledì. Saranno giorni di riflessione tra le parti in gioco. Il Verona è irremovibile: vuole 30M cash. La Juve resta in vantaggio perché ha l'accordo con il giocatore ma fino al momento delle firme può succedere di tutto. Una cosa è certa, il duello è uno soltanto: Milan-Juve".*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Luglio 2014)

28 milioni per Iturbe sono una follia completa. Prenderei Cerci tutta la vita.


----------



## sion (5 Luglio 2014)

ormai le notizie sono cicliche,spero solo che settimana prossima si concluda sta storia,in un modo o nell'altro..perche' non se ne puo' piu'


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 28 milioni per Iturbe sono una follia completa. Prenderei Cerci tutta la vita.



Mah a me Cerci non entusiasma. Preferisco spendere28 per Iturbe che 28 per Cerci+Darmian.


----------



## Pivellino (5 Luglio 2014)

I-turbe , sembra un device Apple... logico che costi caro


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio ieri notte da Copacabana: "Per Iturbe se ne riparlerà martedì o mercoledì. Saranno giorni di riflessione tra le parti in gioco. Il Verona è irremovibile: vuole 30M cash. La Juve resta in vantaggio perché ha l'accordo con il giocatore ma fino al momento delle firme può succedere di tutto. Una cosa è certa, il duello è uno soltanto: Milan-Juve".*



*Secondo Pedullà martedì ci sarà un nuovo vertice Juve-Verona a Milano, mentre il Milan per adesso resta fermo. L'agente di Iturbe ha inoltre fatto visita all'Atletico Madrid, che però non ha avanzato nessuna proposta per il giocatore.*


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio ieri notte da Copacabana: "Per Iturbe se ne riparlerà martedì o mercoledì. Saranno giorni di riflessione tra le parti in gioco. Il Verona è irremovibile: vuole 30M cash. La Juve resta in vantaggio perché ha l'accordo con il giocatore ma fino al momento delle firme può succedere di tutto. Una cosa è certa, il duello è uno soltanto: Milan-Juve".*



Sta storia ancora non deve finire perchè la Juve ancora non ha raggiunto certe cifre. Altrimenti il giocatore sarebbe già a Torino. Altro che Milan....


----------



## prebozzio (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Napoli ha comprato Callejon e Mertens per 9 milioni l'uno... io credo che questi 28 ipotetici milioni sarebbero più utili per due giocatori da 15.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, il Milan sta lavorando per aggiudicarsi un esterno dal valore di circa 30M (Iturbe o Griezmann, che hanno una valutazione simile). Con la cessione di Kakà, e gli addii di Nocerino e Birsa, il Milan avrebbe già lo spazio per acquistare Iturbe in questo esercizio. Tuttavia per arrivare ai famosi 30M, servono anche le partenze di Robinho e Matri, su cui si sta lavorando in queste ore.*



Sono già felice se vanno via Robinho e Matri figuriamoci se spendiamo come posso sentirmi  io punterei tutta la vita Griezmann ma ha mezza europa dietro.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2014)

La positiva di questa storia è che, mal che vada, ci libereremo di tutte le zavorre presenti in rosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà martedì ci sarà un nuovo vertice Juve-Verona a Milano, mentre il Milan per adesso resta fermo. L'agente di Iturbe ha inoltre fatto visita all'Atletico Madrid, che però non ha avanzato nessuna proposta per il giocatore.*



Come ho sempre detto credo molto più in lui che in altri, prima dicono che abbiamo presentato l'offerta di 28 poi il giorno dopo cambiano versione e dicono che i 28 li presentiamo se vendiamo Binho e Matri, evidentemente conviene pure a loro mettere in mezzo ancora il Milan almeno sanno di cosa parlare, per fortuna se tutto va come deve andare la prossima settimana finisce tutto.


----------



## Ciachi (5 Luglio 2014)

Tuttosport: iturbe vuole solo la rubentus...xché vuole giocare in ciampionssss e vincere lo scudetto 3338mila.....e giocare al fianco del suo idolo tevezzz!!!! 
Mammamia.......una chimera praticamente.....e il veronahellas accetterebbe anche meno soldi pur di darlo a loro.....

Per favore....iturbe....facci un regalo.....:


----------



## The Ripper (5 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto credo molto più in lui che in altri, prima dicono che abbiamo presentato l'offerta di 28 poi il giorno dopo cambiano versione e dicono che i 28 li presentiamo se vendiamo Binho e Matri, evidentemente conviene pure a loro mettere in mezzo ancora il Milan almeno sanno di cosa parlare,* per fortuna se tutto va come deve andare la prossima settimana finisce tutto.*



Eh...lo prende la Juve. Che c.ulo!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà martedì ci sarà un nuovo vertice Juve-Verona a Milano, mentre il Milan per adesso resta fermo. L'agente di Iturbe ha inoltre fatto visita all'Atletico Madrid, che però non ha avanzato nessuna proposta per il giocatore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio ieri notte da Copacabana: "Per Iturbe se ne riparlerà martedì o mercoledì. Saranno giorni di riflessione tra le parti in gioco. Il Verona è irremovibile: vuole 30M cash. La Juve resta in vantaggio perché ha l'accordo con il giocatore ma fino al momento delle firme può succedere di tutto. Una cosa è certa, il duello è uno soltanto: Milan-Juve".*



.


----------



## Aron (5 Luglio 2014)

Ribadisco di essere molto molto ottimista.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Luglio 2014)

Per comprare un giocatore siamo gli unici a dover vendere prima un intero reparto. Ridicoli... vendete.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2014)

*Di Marzio chiarisce la famosa offerta da 28M del Milan. A chi gli chiedeva se questa offerta era stata già formulata in forma scritta, lui ha risposto così: "Il Milan ha preannunciato telefonicamente al Verona che arriverà a quota 28M"*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio chiarisce la famosa offerta da 28M del Milan. A chi gli chiedeva se questa offerta era stata già formulata in forma scritta, lui ha risposto così: "Il Milan ha preannunciato telefonicamente al Verona che arriverà a quota 28M"*



Evidentemente quindi offriremo 28M quando avremo i soldi a disposizione (cessione di Matri e Robinho?) e sempre se il giocatore nel frattempo non sarà stato già venduto altrove. Questo spiegherebbe anche perché il Verona non lo ha ancora venduto alla Juve, che offre di meno.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Evidentemente quindi offriremo 28M quando avremo i soldi a disposizione (cessione di Matri e Robinho?) e sempre se il giocatore nel frattempo non sarà stato già venduto altrove. Questo spiegherebbe anche perché il Verona non lo ha ancora venduto alla Juve, che offre di meno.



Per me è già andato... spero di sbagliarmi ma...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Evidentemente quindi offriremo 28M quando avremo i soldi a disposizione *(cessione di Matri e Robinho?)* e sempre se il giocatore nel frattempo non sarà stato già venduto altrove. Questo spiegherebbe anche perché il Verona non lo ha ancora venduto alla Juve, che offre di meno.



O di Balotelli ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio chiarisce la famosa offerta da 28M del Milan. A chi gli chiedeva se questa offerta era stata già formulata in forma scritta, lui ha risposto così: "Il Milan ha preannunciato telefonicamente al Verona che arriverà a quota 28M"*



Fortunatamente quindi l'incontro Galliani-Cerci è solo cautelare...

Portiamolo a casa, manca solo Robinho


----------



## Bazinga (6 Luglio 2014)

Ma speriamo bene, anche se non mi illudo


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente quindi l'incontro Galliani-Cerci è solo cautelare...
> 
> Portiamolo a casa, manca solo Robinho



Checché se ne dica, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che Galliani e Cairo abbiano parlato di Cerci e di mercato unilateralmente (cioè di giocatori che si muovono dal Torino al Milan ma non il contrario).


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio chiarisce la famosa offerta da 28M del Milan. A chi gli chiedeva se questa offerta era stata già formulata in forma scritta, lui ha risposto così: "Il Milan ha preannunciato telefonicamente al Verona che arriverà a quota 28M"*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Checché se ne dica, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che Galliani e Cairo abbiano parlato di Cerci e di mercato unilateralmente (cioè di giocatori che si muovono dal Torino al Milan ma non il contrario).



Possibilissimo, magari essendo Vrsaljko in prestito c'è in ballo un tentativo per Darmian, d'altronde partendo Abate resteremmo con soli 3 terzini : il croato appunto più Constant e DeSciglio


Ad ogni modo io Petagna al Toro lo vedrei bene, hanno anche l'Europa League da giocare loro e sono senza attaccanti. Continuiamo di là comunque se vuoi.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio chiarisce la famosa offerta da 28M del Milan. A chi gli chiedeva se questa offerta era stata già formulata in forma scritta, lui ha risposto così: "Il Milan ha preannunciato telefonicamente al Verona che arriverà a quota 28M"*


.


----------



## Giangy (6 Luglio 2014)

Uno scambio Darmian,Constant,non sarebbe male!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio chiarisce la famosa offerta da 28M del Milan. A chi gli chiedeva se questa offerta era stata già formulata in forma scritta, lui ha risposto così: "Il Milan ha preannunciato telefonicamente al Verona che arriverà a quota 28M"*


Oramai siamo ai livelli dell'Iliade.........


----------



## Bazinga (6 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



in effetti se l'offerta di 28 fosse stata ufficiale ce lo avrebbero spedito impacchettato e con un bel fiocco


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2014)

Se è quando arriverà l'offerta da 28 mln il Verona tentennerà e lo compreremo noi.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Possibilissimo, magari essendo Vrsaljko in prestito c'è in ballo un tentativo per Darmian, d'altronde partendo Abate *resteremmo con soli 3 terzini* : il croato appunto più Constant e DeSciglio
> 
> 
> Ad ogni modo io Petagna al Toro lo vedrei bene, hanno anche l'Europa League da giocare loro e sono senza attaccanti. Continuiamo di là comunque se vuoi.
> ...



Il grande ed irreprensibile Albertazzi! 



> Di Marzio chiarisce la famosa offerta da 28M del Milan. A chi gli chiedeva se questa offerta era stata già formulata in forma scritta, lui ha risposto così: "Il Milan ha preannunciato telefonicamente al Verona che arriverà a quota 28M"


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2014)

il punto è il Verona ne ha preso atto e ha rimandato la risposta a quando l'offerta sarà formalizzata,oppure ha fatto capire che avrebbe accettato? o non gli bastano manco quelli?


----------



## sabato (7 Luglio 2014)

Ma non dicevano che se andava via Kaka' si poteva acquistarlo?

Per me, a questo punto, non acquistano ne Iturbe, ne Cerci.
Fumo...solo fumo, giusto per prendere tempo e far scucire molti più milioni alla Juve.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> il punto è il Verona ne ha preso atto e ha rimandato la risposta a quando l'offerta sarà formalizzata,oppure ha fatto capire che avrebbe accettato? o non gli bastano manco quelli?



Direi che per adesso non possono accettare niente visto che i soldi sono virtuali. Però è difficile per me che possano rifiutare.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> il punto è il Verona ne ha preso atto e ha rimandato la risposta a quando l'offerta sarà formalizzata,oppure ha fatto capire che avrebbe accettato? o non gli bastano manco quelli?


ma infatti per la miseria! quanti ne vogliono ??
gli aggiungessero 10 buoni pasto da giannino e non se ne parla più


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan sarebbe pronto a soddisfare le richieste del Verona. L'offerta che farebbe pervenire ai veneti sarebbe di 17M subito, 10M rateizzati e altri 3M di bonus. Totale 30M. Un forte aiuto nell'operazione arriverebbe dai recenti affari Mediaset (se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/mediaset-...ta-di-d-e-cessione-quota-premium-vt19391.html)*


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan sarebbe pronto a soddisfare le richieste del Verona. L'offerta che farebbe pervenire ai veneti sarebbe di 17M subito, 10M rateizzati e altri 3M di bonus. Totale 30M. Un forte aiuto nell'operazione arriverebbe dai recenti affari Mediaset (se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/mediaset-...ta-di-d-e-cessione-quota-premium-vt19391.html)*



BOOM.

Vediamo se è vera. Fosse vera Iturbe sarebbe nostro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2014)

attendo fonti più autorevoli,credo comunque che la situazione sarà più chiara intorno a giovedì


----------



## DOOOOD (7 Luglio 2014)

pare che Marotta stia rallentando su Iturbe, se non scendono le pretese del Verona virerà su altri esterni offensivi.
Anzi potrebbe essere già avanti con trattative parallele a questa di Iturbe (griezmann, shaqiri...)


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> pare che Marotta stia rallentando su Iturbe, se non scendono le pretese del Verona virerà su altri esterni offensivi.
> Anzi potrebbe essere già avanti con trattative parallele a questa di Iturbe (griezmann, shaqiri...)



Dubito.
Vedo più da Marotta un Ibarbo o uno stesso Cerci..


----------



## Giangy (7 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me,ormai arriva Cerci,anche se preferisco molto di più Iturbe!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2014)

Prendere Iturbe e toglierlo ai gobbi sarebbe uno smacco assurdo, nonchè un messaggio di forza a tutto l'ambiente. Dai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2014)

Si ma ragazzi 30 milioni per Iturbe ??? ma stiamo scherzando ?? ..


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan sarebbe pronto a soddisfare le richieste del Verona. L'offerta che farebbe pervenire ai veneti sarebbe di 17M subito, 10M rateizzati e altri 3M di bonus. Totale 30M. Un forte aiuto nell'operazione arriverebbe dai recenti affari Mediaset (se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/mediaset-...ta-di-d-e-cessione-quota-premium-vt19391.html)*




Bene! Tra l'altro sembra che la Juve voglia chiudere in giornata per Morata


----------



## pazzomania (7 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi 30 milioni per Iturbe ??? ma stiamo scherzando ?? ..



Purtroppo anche in Inghilterra si pagano giocatori ancora da verificare 30 milioni 

Il prezzo lo fa il mercato..


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2014)

30 milione per Iturbe non dico che ci vai di lusso, ma quasi. Avesse giocato all'estero a quest'ora lo avrebbero preso a 40 milioni minimo.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan sarebbe pronto a soddisfare le richieste del Verona. L'offerta che farebbe pervenire ai veneti sarebbe di 17M subito, 10M rateizzati e altri 3M di bonus. Totale 30M. Un forte aiuto nell'operazione arriverebbe dai recenti affari Mediaset (se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/mediaset-...ta-di-d-e-cessione-quota-premium-vt19391.html)*



Ottima notizia (più per l'eventuale liquidità che per l'arrivo di Iturbe in sé).
Se l'offerta fosse reale si concluderebbe anche in giornata probabilmente.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi 30 milioni per Iturbe ??? ma stiamo scherzando ?? ..


E chi prendiamo? Con 20 milioni compri Cerci..
Sanchez è appena costato una cosa come 60 milioni. Willian era costato sui 40.. Di certo un Griezmann, un Gaitan ti costano di più..
Iturbe può fare veramente la differenza Lollo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene! Tra l'altro sembra che la Juve voglia chiudere in giornata per Morata



Se prendono Morata per me non prendono Iturbe o viceversa a meno che vendano o Vidal o Pogba.


----------



## juventino (7 Luglio 2014)

In pratica vi stiamo lasciando Iturbe per prendere due cessi schifosi come Morata e Ibarbo.
Complimenti Marmotta.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2014)

mi piace ma a 30 mln e una cosa assursa.


----------



## diavolo (7 Luglio 2014)

Dai dai dai!


----------



## Lollanza82 (7 Luglio 2014)

Io ai soldi che arrivano da Mediaset non ci credo, anche perché Madiaset a livello finanziario è un disastro quindi dubito che i 100MIL investiti da Telefonica per l'11% di Premium vadano al Milan. La storia dei 28-30Mil che il Milan "dovrebbe" offrire al Verona mi sembra assolutamente impossibile visto l'andazzo degli ultimi anni, anche perché se è vero che alcuni sono andati via gratis e abbiamo risparmiato gli stipendi lordi altri sono arrivati (Alex e Menez) e non guadagnano certo poco, in più non facciamo neanche la Champions...
Ma dove li prendiamo 28-30 Mil (o 17subito+10 dilazionati) mi sembra impossibile e impraticabile a meno che non si riesca a vendere e non a regalare. Poi 20Mil per Cerci anche no......


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2014)

Se era vero che il calciatore aspettava la Juve io mollerei subito l'affare, abbiamo bisogno di giocatori carichi, milanisti, che danno il massimo; non chi si "accontenta"...


----------



## andre (7 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se era vero che il calciatore aspettava la Juve io mollerei subito l'affare, abbiamo bisogno di giocatori carichi, milanisti, che danno il massimo; non chi si "accontenta"...



A me sembra il contrario, sta aspettando il Milan.


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se era vero che il calciatore aspettava la Juve io mollerei subito l'affare, abbiamo bisogno di giocatori carichi, milanisti, che danno il massimo; non chi si "accontenta"...



Io credo ovunque lui andrà sarà carico a mille, ha voglia di emergere sto ragazzo


----------



## Bazinga (7 Luglio 2014)

30 milioni?  certo che se non arrivasse iturbe e questi soldi non li investono in nessun altro o altri


----------



## pazzomania (7 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia (più per l'eventuale liquidità che per l'arrivo di Iturbe in sé).
> Se l'offerta fosse reale si concluderebbe anche in giornata probabilmente.



Non crederci 

Dubito che in Fininvest abbiano minimamente pensato al Milan che deve prendere Iturbe quando hanno fatto l' operazione con Telefonika.



Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> Io ai soldi che arrivano da Mediaset non ci credo, anche perché Madiaset a livello finanziario è un disastro quindi dubito che i 100MIL investiti da Telefonica per l'11% di Premium vadano al Milan. La storia dei 28-30Mil che il Milan "dovrebbe" offrire al Verona mi sembra assolutamente impossibile visto l'andazzo degli ultimi anni, anche perché se è vero che alcuni sono andati via gratis e abbiamo risparmiato gli stipendi lordi altri sono arrivati (Alex e Menez) e non guadagnano certo poco, in più non facciamo neanche la Champions...
> Ma dove li prendiamo 28-30 Mil (o 17subito+10 dilazionati) mi sembra impossibile e impraticabile a meno che non si riesca a vendere e non a regalare. Poi 20Mil per Cerci anche no......



Mediaset non è messa male, i passivi di bilancio registrati son dovuti per la maggior parte ad investimenti.

Invece sul fatto che i soldi incassati da Mediaset non c'entrino un fico secco col Milan son completamente d' accordo.


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi 30 milioni per Iturbe ??? ma stiamo scherzando ?? ..




E' la valutazione per un giocatore che fra due/tre anni ne potrebbe valere molti di più.
Incide molto anche il fatto che il Verona l'abbia riscattato a 15 milioni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Luglio 2014)

Io non mi faccio troppi sogni sulla bontà di sto giocatore, ha fatto un ottimo campionato perchè dalla sua parte ha giocato Romulo che è stato il migliore della Serie A nel suo ruolo. Per essere sicuri bisognerebbe prenderli entrambi.


----------



## sabato (7 Luglio 2014)

Io 30 milioni li spenderei su 7\8 giovani promesse.
E se di questi, sòlo la metà emerge, ti ritrovi con uno squadrone 
di valore decuplicato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> A me sembra il contrario, sta aspettando il Milan.



Ecco sta cosa ci tengo a precisarla pure io, i giornali continuano a scrivere di preferenza per la Juve perchè il giocatore twittava metnre sui media si parlava fortemente di Juventus.


Peccato che entrambi citino o ritwittino articoli/domande sul Milan, quindi si, penso anche io che al ragazzo piacerebbe venire, anzi potrebbe anche preferirci ai bianconeri.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ecco sta cosa ci tengo a precisarla pure io, i giornali continuano a scrivere di preferenza per la Juve perchè il giocatore twittava metnre sui media si parlava fortemente di Juventus.
> 
> 
> Peccato che entrambi citino o ritwittino articoli/domande sul Milan, quindi si, penso anche io che al ragazzo piacerebbe venire, anzi potrebbe anche preferirci ai bianconeri.



Se punta alla premier o alla Liga fa bene a venire da noi.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2014)

Ci vuole la svolta


----------



## Lollanza82 (7 Luglio 2014)

Per me la differenza è che la juve vendendo i suoi giocatori sta accumulando soldi per arrivare verosimilmente alla cifra per acquistare Iturbe, noi no o li regaliamo o non li compra nessuno e non arrivi a 30 Mil risparmiando ingaggi e senza gli introiti champions.Al giocatore frega poco se va al Milan alla Juve il primo che offre i soldi al Verona vince e noi quella cifra non la possiamo avere a meno che non li metta Silvio di tasca sua ma dubito fortemente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2014)

Se il Verona è coerente continua chiedere i 30 milioni e non "abbassera" a 23 + Quagliarella, d'altronde la grana non gli manca visto che sono andati ad offrire 18 milioni per Morata.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan sarebbe pronto a soddisfare le richieste del Verona. L'offerta che farebbe pervenire ai veneti sarebbe di 17M subito, 10M rateizzati e altri 3M di bonus. Totale 30M. Un forte aiuto nell'operazione arriverebbe dai recenti affari Mediaset (se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/mediaset-...ta-di-d-e-cessione-quota-premium-vt19391.html)*



.


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2014)

quagliarella ha l'accordo col torino e la juve sta per prendere morata per 18 milioni..poi che fanno ne offrono 25-27 per iturbe? mi pare strano


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> quagliarella ha l'accordo col torino e la juve sta per prendere morata per 18 milioni..poi che fanno ne offrono 25-27 per iturbe? mi pare strano



significherebbe cessione di uno tra vidal e pogba


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (7 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> Io ai soldi che arrivano da Mediaset non ci credo, anche perché Madiaset a livello finanziario è un disastro quindi dubito che i 100MIL investiti da Telefonica per l'11% di Premium vadano al Milan. La storia dei 28-30Mil che il Milan "dovrebbe" offrire al Verona mi sembra assolutamente impossibile visto l'andazzo degli ultimi anni, anche perché se è vero che alcuni sono andati via gratis e abbiamo risparmiato gli stipendi lordi altri sono arrivati (Alex e Menez) e non guadagnano certo poco, in più non facciamo neanche la Champions...
> Ma dove li prendiamo 28-30 Mil (o 17subito+10 dilazionati) mi sembra impossibile e impraticabile a meno che non si riesca a vendere e non a regalare. Poi 20Mil per Cerci anche no......



Sono d'accordo su tutto, e aggiungo che, senza voler peccare di disfattismo, a me la situazione al momento non sembra molto diversa dalle campagne acquisto precedenti.
Anche io mi rallegro che finalmente siano stati mandati a termine i contratti dei giocatori più scarsi senza proporre prolungamenti e spalmature, e che si stia anche tentando di avviare qualcuno dei bidoni residui.
Ma in entrata, finora, ci si è mossi come negli anni scorsi, ossia sono state fatte scadere le opzioni di riscatto di giocatori che pure avrebbero meritato conferma, e sono arrivati 2 parametri 0.
Di conseguenza, non riesco minimamente ad immaginare che l'offerta di 28 ml per Iturbe sia vera. Direi che questa storia mi ricorda tanto la vicenda di Fabregas (salvo, ovviamente, che ci si attenda di vendere Balotelli, e anche nel caso avrei dei dubbi)


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> significherebbe cessione di uno tra vidal e pogba



eh ma dovrebbero pur rimpiazzare uno dei due... altri soldi che se ne vanno.


----------



## numero 3 (7 Luglio 2014)

Iturbe? Cerci? Ma di giocatori di calcio non se ne parla? Questi si vestono solo da calciatori....


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Luglio 2014)

Ma la domanda che mi faccio io è la seguente: Questo Iturbe è veramente cosi forte?Cioè il Real Madrid acquista Kroos per 25mln ok è un ruolo diverso,ma Kroos è un campione fatto e finito.
Noi dovremmo acquistare Iturbe a 28mln seguendo la logica,questo dovrebbe essere più forte di Kroos visto che costa 3 mln in più.
Ok che il calcio è uno sport che non segue logiche,soprattutto quando si parla di calciomercato...Però insomma...Io mi aspetto uno che sia forte almeno quanto El Shaarawy (la stagione che fece 16 gol) o perlomeno quasi forte come lui.
Stephan è un campione o quasi...Iturbe cos'è?


----------



## Bazinga (7 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda che mi faccio io è la seguente: Questo Iturbe è veramente cosi forte?Cioè il Real Madrid acquista Kroos per 25mln ok è un9 ruolo diverso,ma Kroos è un campione fatto e finito.
> Noi dovremmo acquistare Iturbe a 28mln seguendo la logica,questo dovrebbe essere più forte di Kroos visto che costa 3 mln in più.
> Ok che il calcio è uno sport che non segue logiche,soprattutto quando si parla di calciomercato...Però insomma...Io mi aspetto uno che sia forte almeno quanto El Shaarawy (la stagione che fece 16 gol) o perlomeno quasi forte come lui.
> Stephan è un campione o quasi...Iturbe cos'è?


Beh però Stephan nella stagione dei 16 gol aveva una valutazione di 40 milioni però. ..inoltre kross è in scadenza e non ha intenzione di rinnovare quindi 25 milioni li può valere... per me iturbe non vale 30 milioni però 25 si. Purtroppo paga il riscatto del Verona a 15 altrimenti a 25 si chiudeva


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda che mi faccio io è la seguente: Questo Iturbe è veramente cosi forte?Cioè il Real Madrid acquista Kroos per 25mln ok è un ruolo diverso,ma Kroos è un campione fatto e finito.
> Noi dovremmo acquistare Iturbe a 28mln seguendo la logica,questo dovrebbe essere più forte di Kroos visto che costa 3 mln in più.
> Ok che il calcio è uno sport che non segue logiche,soprattutto quando si parla di calciomercato...Però insomma...Io mi aspetto uno che sia forte almeno quanto El Shaarawy (la stagione che fece 16 gol) o perlomeno quasi forte come lui.
> Stephan è un campione o quasi...Iturbe cos'è?



Per Kroos il Real Madrid fa un investimento da 75 milioni sui 5 anni

Per Iturbe sarebbero massimo massimo 50 ( con la prospettiva di rivenderlo guadagnandoci se necessario ), senza contare che Kroos scade nel 2015 e quindi di cartellino costa non la metà ma quasi


Quindi è costato almeno 1,5 volte Iturbe


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan sarebbe pronto a soddisfare le richieste del Verona. L'offerta che farebbe pervenire ai veneti sarebbe di 17M subito, 10M rateizzati e altri 3M di bonus. Totale 30M. Un forte aiuto nell'operazione arriverebbe dai recenti affari Mediaset (se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/mediaset-...ta-di-d-e-cessione-quota-premium-vt19391.html)*


.

Quotate le news per favore.Lo abbiamo detto tante volte. E non parliamo di altri giocatori, si fa solo casino qua dentro. Questo topic serve per aggiornare su Itube. Ripeto. Basta parlare di altri giocatori


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda che mi faccio io è la seguente: Questo Iturbe è veramente cosi forte?Cioè il Real Madrid acquista Kroos per 25mln ok è un ruolo diverso,ma Kroos è un campione fatto e finito.
> Noi dovremmo acquistare Iturbe a 28mln seguendo la logica,questo dovrebbe essere più forte di Kroos visto che costa 3 mln in più.
> Ok che il calcio è uno sport che non segue logiche,soprattutto quando si parla di calciomercato...Però insomma...Io mi aspetto uno che sia forte almeno quanto El Shaarawy (la stagione che fece 16 gol) o perlomeno quasi forte come lui.
> Stephan è un campione o quasi...Iturbe cos'è?



Iturbe viene valutato 30 mln per un semplice motivo: è stato riscattato a 15. Il Verona ha pagato il reale valore del ragazzo, è ovvio che ora ci vuole guadagnare sopra altrimenti tanto valeva non riscattarlo e da qui parte la cifra fuori logica che chiedono. Iturbe costa tantissimo, una cifra che la scorsa stagione per quanto buona non giustifica, chiunque lo prenda è chiaro che fa una scommessa. Io ad esempio a 30 non lo prenderei mai francamente, se veramente c'è questa liquidità prendo due giocatori con quei soldi. Poi ovvio se lo prendono ben venga ed incrocio le dita pure dei piedi.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (7 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Iturbe viene valutato 30 mln per un semplice motivo: è stato riscattato a 15. Il Verona ha pagato il reale valore del ragazzo, è ovvio che ora ci vuole guadagnare sopra altrimenti tanto valeva non riscattarlo e da qui parte la cifra fuori logica che chiedono. Iturbe costa tantissimo, una cifra che la scorsa stagione per quanto buona non giustifica, chiunque lo prenda è chiaro che fa una scommessa. Io ad esempio a 30 non lo prenderei mai francamente, se veramente c'è questa liquidità prendo due giocatori con quei soldi. Poi ovvio se lo prendono ben venga ed incrocio le dita pure dei piedi.


Quoto.


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda che mi faccio io è la seguente: Questo Iturbe è veramente cosi forte?Cioè il Real Madrid acquista Kroos per 25mln ok è un ruolo diverso,ma Kroos è un campione fatto e finito.
> Noi dovremmo acquistare Iturbe a 28mln seguendo la logica,questo dovrebbe essere più forte di Kroos visto che costa 3 mln in più.
> Ok che il calcio è uno sport che non segue logiche,soprattutto quando si parla di calciomercato...Però insomma...Io mi aspetto uno che sia forte almeno quanto El Shaarawy (la stagione che fece 16 gol) o perlomeno quasi forte come lui.
> Stephan è un campione o quasi...Iturbe cos'è?



In questo momento, per quanto sia opinabile, Iturbe è considerato il miglior giovane del campionato italiano subito dopo Pogba, e più di El Shaarawy.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2014)

su sportitalia lo danno come fatto alla juve...è andato anche questo...mah


----------



## peppe75 (7 Luglio 2014)

Invece, forse sono rimasto solo, ma io penso che Iturbe verrà da noi...soprattutto se la rube non alza la propria offerta...


----------



## Hellscream (7 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> su sportitalia lo danno come fatto alla juve...è andato anche questo...mah



Anche secondo me è andato, purtroppo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2014)

Quindi la Juve prende Morata e Iturbe insieme? Beati loro che sono impaccati di soldi allora.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2014)

Ma Quagliarella è in trattative col Torino. Il Verona accetterebbe 20-23 milioni senza contropartite?


----------



## Heaven (7 Luglio 2014)

Io non credo che la Juventus spenda 30mln per Iturbe, ha già molto vicino Morata. Secondo me o facciamo noi la follia di 30mln e lo prendiamo oppure alla fine il Verona lo venderà a fine mercato per 25


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan sarebbe pronto a soddisfare le richieste del Verona. L'offerta che farebbe pervenire ai veneti sarebbe di 17M subito, 10M rateizzati e altri 3M di bonus. Totale 30M. Un forte aiuto nell'operazione arriverebbe dai recenti affari Mediaset (se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/mediaset-...ta-di-d-e-cessione-quota-premium-vt19391.html)*



.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma Quagliarella è in trattative col Torino. Il Verona accetterebbe 20-23 milioni senza contropartite?



Dicevano che oltre a Quaglierella potevano andare anche Marrone o Gioperdo...


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2014)

*Come riportato da Di Marzio, Iturbe è arrivato a Rio De Janeiro dove incontrerà i suoi agente per discutere del futuro. Sul giocatore ci sono sempre la Juventus, il Milan e la Roma. Sono ore caldo. Nelle prossime ore se ne potrebbe sapere di più. *


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Di Marzio, Iturbe è arrivato a Rio De Janeiro dove incontrerà i suoi agente per discutere del futuro. Sul giocatore ci sono sempre la Juventus, il Milan e la Roma. Sono ore caldo. Nelle prossime ore se ne potrebbe sapere di più. *



Non ho buone sensazioni su Iturbe. Penso che la Juve sia oramai ad un passo dal ragazzo.....


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Di Marzio, Iturbe è arrivato a Rio De Janeiro dove incontrerà i suoi agente per discutere del futuro. Sul giocatore ci sono sempre la Juventus, il Milan e la Roma. Sono ore caldo. Nelle prossime ore se ne potrebbe sapere di più. *




*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 Luglio, titola:

Juve: Morata, Iturbe e Evra sì! Ma è assalto a Vidal. E Pogba...*


----------



## aleslash (8 Luglio 2014)

Vabbe per spendere tutti questi soldi uno tra pogba e vidal già l'hanno venduto


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2014)

Si ma pure se lo vendessero dovrebbero sostituirlo. E con quali soldi se pigliano Morata e Iturbe? 
Comunque se pigliano entrambi possiamo pure darci al cricket quest'anno.


----------



## Lollanza82 (8 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi è inutile star qua ad illuderci come tutte le estati ( questa a maggior ragione che non abbiamo neanche i soldi della CHL) la realtà è che dobbiamo aspettare di scaricare i bidoni, tutta questa situazione è vergognosa una squadra come il Milan dovrebbe acquistare sapendo già che i giocatori andranno via e non rimanere bloccata, mentre le altre ci soffiano via un obbiettivo alla volta.La solfa è sempre la stessa e bisogna metterselo bene in testa, purtroppo non riusciamo a vendere nessuno e di conseguenza le uniche prospettive di mercato sono parametri zero e prestiti stop. Iturbe e Cerci sono due ottimi giocatori ma dove li troviamo i soldi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi non arriva. Se ci va bene, verrà Cerci. Non possiamo permetteci Iturbe, questa storia puzza già da quando è nata.


----------



## Nicco (8 Luglio 2014)

Non c'entra molto col topic, ma la Juve cosa se ne fa di Morata? Fossi in loro Iturbe tutta la vita, poi meglio per noi eh


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non arriva. Se ci va bene, verrà Cerci. Non possiamo permetteci Iturbe, questa storia puzza già da quando è nata.



Sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Dave (8 Luglio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Non c'entra molto col topic, ma la Juve cosa se ne fa di Morata? Fossi in loro Iturbe tutta la vita, poi meglio per noi eh



La Juve in questo momento ha solo tre punte, Tevez, Llorente e Giovinco, un quarto serve e quindi provano a prendere Morata, Iturbe non centra niente, è un ala e se lo prendono e per fare il tridente davanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sicuro come la morte.


Infatti.

Le nostre trattative durano i secoli, ma non si conclude mai niente. L'importante non è che i giocatori arrivino, l'importante è che se ne parli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Di Marzio, Iturbe è arrivato a Rio De Janeiro dove incontrerà i suoi agente per discutere del futuro. Sul giocatore ci sono sempre la Juventus, il Milan e la Roma. Sono ore caldo. Nelle prossime ore se ne potrebbe sapere di più. *



Eccola la che sbuca la Roma andrà li, noi e la juve facciamo tutto allo scoperto la Roma lavora sotto traccia e lo prende, meglio cosi preferisco vederlo alla Roma che alla Juve, magari poi vedrete che ci accostano Adem sicuro.


----------



## Lollanza82 (8 Luglio 2014)

Mi spiace solo per Pippo, a cui verrà chiesto di lottare per la CHL con le stelle filanti mentre le altre big hanno i cannoni, e si brucerà subito.C'è da dire che lui sa benissimo nel casino in cui si è messo e che le promesse societarie sono come le promesse politiche, solo fumo, ormai non prendi più i giocatori per tenerli e farti vincere ma li compri per farli aumentare di prezzo e rivenderli.Puntano su El Sharawi e De Sceglio così se l'anno prossimo fanno bene li possiamo rivendere a peso d'oro per cosa? Per prendere i parametri zero e fare prestiti, ormai il Milan che lo si voglia capire o no è questo è meglio esserne consapevoli.I Cerci e Iturbe( che non arriveranno mai) sono nomi che forse ti permettono di arrivare alla presentazione del 10 a Casa Milan con dei tifosi( illusi) e non avere il deserto. Perchè non danno i dati della Campagna abbonamenti iniziata 10 giorni fa?Forse perché a questa società ormai non crede più nessuno.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non arriva. Se ci va bene, verrà Cerci. Non possiamo permetteci Iturbe, questa storia puzza già da quando è nata.



Di Marzio però non fa una bella figura. La notizia dei 28M, condizionata, l'ha data lui. Se quindi non dovessimo spendere in altri modi questi 28M, anche lui stavolta ne uscirebbe davvero male.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Di Marzio però non fa una bella figura. La notizia dei 28M, condizionata, l'ha data lui. Se quindi non dovessimo spendere in altri modi questi 28M, anche lui stavolta ne uscirebbe davvero male.



Mah, in un certo senso si è parato il sedere, dirà che non abbiamo fatto in tempo con le cessioni. Tant'è vero che non si è mai sbilanciato e sta ripetendo da giorni le stesse cose...


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Eccola la che sbuca la Roma andrà li, noi e la juve facciamo tutto allo scoperto la Roma lavora sotto traccia e lo prende, meglio cosi preferisco vederlo alla Roma che alla Juve, magari poi vedrete che ci accostano Adem sicuro.



Io qualche settimana fa ho detto, occhio che in stile Naingollan se lo piglia la Roma con un blitz


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io qualche settimana fa ho detto, occhio che in stile Naingollan se lo piglia la Roma con un blitz



Già è da febbraio che continuo a insistere che alla fine andrà alla Roma, posso sbagliarmi ma sono rimasta stupida dell'interesse della Juve poi magari lo porta a casa ma se vanno su Morata per me non prendono Iturbe e viceversa, aggiungo se la Roma lo prende occhio a Lljaic-Milan.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio, la Juve scopre le carte. L'intenzione è quella di chiudere per Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà in tempi più o meno brevi. *


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, la Juve scopre le carte. L'intenzione è quella di chiudere per Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà in tempi più o meno brevi. *



Ma come fanno a avere tutta questa liquidità ?


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, la Juve scopre le carte. L'intenzione è quella di chiudere per Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà in tempi più o meno brevi. *



Poi ci si chiede per quale motivo questi vincano lo scudetto con 30 punti di distacco sulla seconda...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Di Marzio però non fa una bella figura. La notizia dei 28M, condizionata, l'ha data lui. Se quindi non dovessimo spendere in altri modi questi 28M, anche lui stavolta ne uscirebbe davvero male.


Di Marzio è in contatto diretto con Galliani. E' il più affidabile sul Milan. Lui riporta (giustamente) quello che l'ambiente Milan gli comunica. Il problema è che l'ambiente Milan in questo momento ha bisogno disperato che si parli di Milan anche in ottica mercato, basta che se ne parli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, la Juve scopre le carte. L'intenzione è quella di chiudere per Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà in tempi più o meno brevi. *



Se non ci diamo una mossa tra oggi è domani è finita


----------



## The Ripper (8 Luglio 2014)

La Juve potrebbe indebolirsi privandosi di Pogba o Vidal e la rosa inizia ad essere vecchia. Sarebbe il momento ideale per piazzare il colpo che ti permetterebbe di ridurre il gap con i bianconeri... e noi giustamente gli concediamo di prendersi l'unico giocatore veramente forte e talentuoso che le "big" italiane possono permettersi. Complimenti alla nostra società che ha clamorosamente consegnato le armi al nemico.
VERGOGNA!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, la Juve scopre le carte. L'intenzione è quella di chiudere per Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà in tempi più o meno brevi. *



45-50M di acquisti senza cedere nessun big? Ne dubito fortemente. Comunque anche se facessero questi 3 acquisti cedendo Pogba o Vidal rimarrebbero avanti anni luce.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno a avere tutta questa liquidità ?


Cessioni
Stadio di proprietà
Proventi Champions League


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La Juve potrebbe indebolirsi privandosi di Pogba o Vidal e la rosa inizia ad essere vecchia. Sarebbe il momento ideale per piazzare il colpo che ti permetterebbe di ridurre il gap con i bianconeri... e noi giustamente gli concediamo di prendersi l'unico giocatore veramente forte e talentuoso che le "big" italiane possono permettersi. Complimenti alla nostra società che ha clamorosamente consegnato le armi al nemico.
> VERGOGNA!



Non possiamo permertterci Iturbe, a meno di non cederne 4 o 5, compreso Mario. Questo vale anche per Cerci et similia. C'è poco da dire e da fare.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cessioni
> Stadio di proprietà
> Proventi Champions League



Anche maggior volontà di spendere, anzi soprattutto quella. Dopo tutto come introiti totali, èbene ricordarlo, siamo alla pari!


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno a avere tutta questa liquidità ?



Non ce l'hanno.
Cercate su google: "Juve, aumentano i ricavi ma ci sono troppe spese".

La Juventus negli ultimi anni ha speso poco ma bene. L'acquisto più costoso è stato quello di Vidal per 15 milioni.
Per questo è improbabile che la Juve decida di spendere tanto per Morata (prendendosi un rischio notevole, parliamo pur sempre di una promessa che è tutta da verificare) e fare un secondo investimento pesante comprando un altro giovane prendendosi gli stessi rischi (perfino nell'ipotesi che uno tra Vidal e Pogba vada via). Prendere Morata a quelle cifre è già tanto.

Allo stato attuale è probabile che gli acquisti più importanti della Juve siano un giovane forte (Morata) + un ottimo giocatore/campione già affermato ma non costosissimo.
Non è credibile che spendano 50 milioni per due giovani che per quanto promettenti sono da verificare (quando per la stessa cifra potrebbero prendere uno o due campioni già fatti).


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, la Juve scopre le carte. L'intenzione è quella di chiudere per Iturbe, Morata ed Evrà in tempi più o meno brevi. *



.


----------



## Bazinga (8 Luglio 2014)

Società ridicola...Iturbe cos'è il nome per indorare la pillola ai tifosi? Non mi brucia il fatto di non prendere iturbe in sé ma la presa in giro continua e costante ...accetterei mio mal grado un milan ridimensionato ma non una società che ti fa credere ciò che non è...quest'anno la vedo molto dura per loro un altri anno fallimentare e poi vediamo cosa si inventano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

*Pedullà: Juve sempre davanti ma slitta il vertice per Iturbe.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Juve sempre davanti ma slitta il vertice per Iturbe.*



Che poi io ho sentito di nuovo parlare di telefonate al giocatore, incrontri con gli agenti...


Ma se una squadra l'accordo col giocatore ce l'ha come suppongono i giornali, che senso ha che continui a vedere gli agenti ?


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2014)

Bazinga ha scritto:


> Società ridicola...Iturbe cos'è il nome per indorare la pillola ai tifosi? Non mi brucia il fatto di non prendere iturbe in sé ma la presa in giro continua e costante ...accetterei mio mal grado un milan ridimensionato ma non una società che ti fa credere ciò che non è...quest'anno la vedo molto dura per loro un altri anno fallimentare e poi vediamo cosa si inventano.



Non fasciarsi la testa...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Luglio 2014)

Sarò fesso io o magari sognatore, ma tra le due a me sembra che sia la Juve ad inseguire. Nelle ultime 2 settimane ne avranno fatti 1000 tra incontri e vertici con l'Hellas. E' evidente che ci sono problemi. Altrimenti la Juve avrebbe già chiuso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sarò fesso io o magari sognatore, ma tra le due a me sembra che sia la Juve ad inseguire. Nelle ultime 2 settimane ne avranno fatti 1000 tra incontri e vertici con l'Hellas. E' evidente che ci sono problemi. Altrimenti la Juve avrebbe già chiuso.



E la presenza del Milan su Cerci sembra molto una manovra di disturbo...Il target del giocatore è Juventus se ci si riflette bene

Ma probabilmente ci stiamo illudendo entrambi


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Luglio 2014)

da quanti anni è che il milan non spende 28 milioni per un solo giocatore?? inutile sognare


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> da quanti anni è che il milan non spende 28 milioni per un solo giocatore?? inutile sognare



18 mesi fa per Balotelli l'investimento fu di 56 milioni complessivi

Per Iturbe ce ne vorrebbero 45-50


----------



## Lollanza82 (8 Luglio 2014)

Iturbe non arriverà mai inutile illudersi o entro 2-3 giorni ci comprano Abate, Balotelli e Niang e rifiliamo il bidone Matri pagato 12Mil e O rey du pedalada Robinho con i suoi 6 Mil lordi annui oppure dobbiamo accontentarci delle elemosina( e per fortuna ce le fanno) di Preziosi, Cairo &co. Cerci, a me non piace, però può essere un giocatore funzionale al progetto tattico di Inzaghi non ha margini di crescita perché a 27 anni non più molto da migliorare però con 12-13 più la cessione definitiva di Nocerino magari viene via. Io proverei Griezmann o qualche giovane sconosciuto( non sai mai che ti ritrovi un Iturbe a basso costo)in giro ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2014)

*Su Iturbe irrompe l'Atletico Madrid. Secondo il Corriere di Verona, gli spagnoli avrebbero offerto al Verona 25 milioni di euro più contropartite tecniche. Il Verona sarebbe molto interessato alla proposta ma Iturbe preferirebbe accasarsi alla Juventus. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Iturbe irrompe l'Atletico Madrid. Secondo il Corriere di Verona, gli spagnoli avrebbero offerto al Verona 25 milioni di euro più contropartite tecniche. Il Verona sarebbe molto interessato alla proposta ma Iturbe preferirebbe accasarsi alla Juventus. *


 Ormai che non venga da noi mi sembra scontato, continuo a pensare che se la Juventus prende Morata non prende lui, la Roma per me resta la favorita nonostante nessuno ne parli, il giocatore sembra preferire l'italia comunque vedremo.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Iturbe irrompe l'Atletico Madrid. Secondo il Corriere di Verona, gli spagnoli avrebbero offerto al Verona 25 milioni di euro più contropartite tecniche. Il Verona sarebbe molto interessato alla proposta ma Iturbe preferirebbe accasarsi alla Juventus. *



ma noi perche si continua a parlare a uno che preferisce andare alla juve ?


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma noi perche si continua a parlare a uno che preferisce andare alla juve ?



Che preferisca la Juve è tutto da vedere, che abbia un accordo già con loro è un altro conto. A 21 poco importa se vai alla Juve, Milan o Atletico. Se sei un potenziale crack sei destinato a palcoscenici più alti e questi club sono solo un trampolino di lancio, imho.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che preferisca la Juve è tutto da vedere, che abbia un accordo già con loro è un altro conto. A 21 poco importa se vai alla Juve, Milan o Atletico. Se sei un potenziale crack sei destinato a palcoscenici più alti e questi club sono solo un trampolino di lancio, imho.



beh quindi dovrebbe venire da noi.
almeno da noi non sarebbe prigioniero... anzi, galliani andrebbe a svenderlo a parigi o madrid in meno di 2 secondi


----------



## Bazinga (9 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma noi perche si continua a parlare a uno che preferisce andare alla juve ?


Non è tanto se preferisce la Juve, perché come detto questo è da vedere, semmai la domanda sarebbe perché continuiamo a parlare di un giocatore che non arriverà perché non si escono i soldi a prescindere che ci preferisca o no??


----------



## juventino (9 Luglio 2014)

Ormai non si capisce più niente.


----------



## sabato (9 Luglio 2014)

Ma lo volete capire che non compreranno nessuno?!
Ripeto è solo fumo le proposte che si sentono.
Dicevano: il mercato si sblocca se va via Kaka'.....seeeeee!!
Adesso se va via Robinho...., Iturbe e Cerci solo trattative di facciata,
ma non li prenderanno mai.
A fine agosto prenderanno qualcuno che come sempre è poi accaduto, servirà poco alla causa.

O nel frattempo qualche parametro 0.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Iturbe irrompe l'Atletico Madrid. Secondo il Corriere di Verona, gli spagnoli avrebbero offerto al Verona 25 milioni di euro più contropartite tecniche. Il Verona sarebbe molto interessato alla proposta ma Iturbe preferirebbe accasarsi alla Juventus. *



Tiriamo fuori sti 28, sveglia Silvio


----------



## sion (9 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tiriamo fuori sti 28, sveglia Silvio



sei un inguaribile ottimista


----------



## Aragorn (9 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tiriamo fuori sti 28, sveglia Silvio


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> sei un inguaribile ottimista



Non posso darti torto, non mollo mai finché non è finita...


Comunque era un'esortazione, non una certezza eh


----------



## sion (9 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non posso darti torto, non mollo mai finché non è finita...
> 
> 
> Comunque era un'esortazione, non una certezza eh


ma si certo,spero tanto anche io in un risveglio miracoloso che ci porti iturbe..fino alla fine non si puo' sapere


----------



## Milo (9 Luglio 2014)

ramì-vrsaljko-iturbe subito, visto che trà kakà-matri-traorè-birsa si risparmia quasi 20m di stipendi, finiamo di cedere gli altri e completiamo l'opera con un portiere e un centrocampista.

Questo sarebbe una mossa da top club.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Luglio 2014)

ragazzi nel thread di cerci berlusca ha dichiarato che non vuole spendere certe cifre (20mln) nè vuole participare ad aste.

Allora praticamente le storie su iturbe sono una presa per i fondelli clamorosa


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Iturbe irrompe l'Atletico Madrid. Secondo il Corriere di Verona, gli spagnoli avrebbero offerto al Verona 25 milioni di euro più contropartite tecniche. Il Verona sarebbe molto interessato alla proposta ma Iturbe preferirebbe accasarsi alla Juventus. *


*
Secondo Paolo Bargiggia di Sportmediaset l'Atletico avrebbe offerto 16 mln più il cartellino del classe 95 Gimenez, difensore centrale.*


----------



## Lollanza82 (9 Luglio 2014)

Iturbe valutato 30 e Madzukic venduto a 20+2 bonus, qualcosa non torna. Iturbe lasciamolo lì dov'è, la Juve non credo(poi magari mi sbaglio) investa 25 Mil per una scommessa, io dico che il Verona ad Agosto Iturbe lo ha ancora lì, e comunque a quelle cifre non fa al caso nostro per noi può andare bene Bosko Jankovic, Sansone,Barreto(Torino)o Martinho e ovviamente in prestito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> Iturbe valutato 30 e Madzukic venduto a 20+2 bonus, qualcosa non torna. Iturbe lasciamolo lì dov'è, la Juve non credo(poi magari mi sbaglio) investa 25 Mil per una scommessa, io dico che il Verona ad Agosto Iturbe lo ha ancora lì, e comunque a quelle cifre non fa al caso nostro per noi può andare bene Bosko Jankovic, Sansone,Barreto(Torino)o Martinho e ovviamente in prestito.



infatti 22 per Mandzukic sono troppi...Ne vale 15


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Iturbe irrompe l'Atletico Madrid. Secondo il Corriere di Verona, gli spagnoli avrebbero offerto al Verona 25 milioni di euro più contropartite tecniche. Il Verona sarebbe molto interessato alla proposta ma Iturbe preferirebbe accasarsi alla Juventus. *



.


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> Iturbe valutato 30 e Madzukic venduto a 20+2 bonus, qualcosa non torna. Iturbe lasciamolo lì dov'è, la Juve non credo(poi magari mi sbaglio) investa 25 Mil per una scommessa, io dico che il Verona ad Agosto Iturbe lo ha ancora lì, e comunque a quelle cifre non fa al caso nostro per noi può andare bene Bosko Jankovic, Sansone,Barreto(Torino)o Martinho e ovviamente in prestito.



Mandzukic ha 28 anni ed è "solo" un ottimo giocatore, non un campione (Bierhoff era più forte). 

Iturbe è un possibile fuoriclasse e già allo stato attuale fa comunque la differenza. 
Dici bene comunque che ad agosto potrebbe essere ancora lì. Il Verona respingerà qualsiasi offerta che non riterrà idonea e ha tutto il tempo che vuole fino alla fine di questa sessione di calciomercato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2014)

*Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: "Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: ""Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*



I giorni del Condor


----------



## peppe75 (9 Luglio 2014)

Sarebbe straordinario se prendiamo iturbe sotto il naso dei rubentini


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: "Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*



auuahhuahuauah Neymar!

L'ho detto anche ad un altro utente via mp. Per me la squadra che sta inseguendo su Iturbe è la Juventus, non il Milan: non si spiegherebbero 312048239048 incontri tra Juve e Hellas che non hanno portato a nulla. Bisogna capire se la Juve c'ha superato o meno, ma per Iturbe c'eravamo noi per primi e credo che si stia lavorando sottotraccia. Vediamo. 
Io ci credo!


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: "Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*



Risposta talmente trollosa da non essere presa in considerazione.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: "Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*



Poteva rispondere in mille modi invece ha lasciato la porta aperta per Iturbe. Ennesima presa per il deretano o c'è ancora speranza ?


----------



## Bazinga (9 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Poteva rispondere in mille modi invece ha lasciato la porta aperta per Iturbe. Ennesima presa per il deretano o c'è ancora speranza ?


Era circondato da tifosi ...io al suo posto non lo avrei avuto il coraggio di dire "Non ci sono soldi e iturbe è un sogno"


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: "Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*



Adesso va a Barcellona,senza invito naturalmente,e prende Neymar.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

_"Appena mi ha detto il prezzo, mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato"_


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Luglio 2014)

Se la Juventus si facesse soffiare dal Milan (senza Champions) un obiettivo primario come Iturbe, sicuramente chi ci rimarrebbe peggio sarebbe Conte, i cui rapporti con la società a cui ha chiesto garanzie e una squadra più competitiva per vincere ancora inizierebbero a scricchiolare... ecco perché secondo me non abbiamo speranze di prenderlo...

Solo una squadra straniera con una mega offerta (ma non ne vedo all'orizzonte) potrebbe soffiarlo ai gobbi


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta incontro di trenta minuti tra Juventus e agente per chiudere la trattativa Iturbe. Pare che l'argentino sia sempre più vicino alla squadra di Torino*


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta incontro di trenta minuti tra Juventus e agente per chiudere la trattativa Iturbe. Pare che l'argentino sia sempre più vicino alla squadra di Torino*



notizia battuta qualche giorno fa da altre testate.
sempre sul pezzo la Gazza eh... LOL.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> notizia battuta qualche giorno fa da altre testate.
> sempre sul pezzo la Gazza eh... LOL.


O hanno ripreso una notizia vecchia... o boh... così c'era scritto...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> O hanno ripreso una notizia vecchia... o boh... così c'era scritto...



credo che avessero un buco da riempire sul sito 

In ogni caso.... "speremo de no" (cit.)


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> O hanno ripreso una notizia vecchia... o boh... così c'era scritto...



Da quel che ho capito fanno un incontro nuovo oggi.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta incontro di trenta minuti tra Juventus e agente per chiudere la trattativa Iturbe. Pare che l'argentino sia sempre più vicino alla squadra di Torino*



Ma i problemi la Juve non li ha col Verona ? e allora che accelerata dovrebbe esserci se hanno parlato solo col procuratore del giocatore ?


----------



## Bazinga (9 Luglio 2014)

L'incontro dovrebbe essere con il Verona non con gli agenti se vuoi chiudere...vuoi vedere che Marotta sta spingendo gli agenti di iturbe a far pressione al Verona? ?


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma i problemi la Juve non li ha col Verona ? e allora che accelerata dovrebbe esserci se hanno parlato solo col procuratore del giocatore ?



appunto...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma i problemi la Juve non li ha col Verona ? e allora che accelerata dovrebbe esserci se hanno parlato solo col procuratore del giocatore ?



appunto...


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2014)

*Laudisa, Gazzetta dello Sport, conferma l'incontro tra Juventus e l'agente di Iturbe*


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> appunto...



Incontro di mezz'ora, oltre alla gazza iniziano a dirlo un po' tutti


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: "Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*



Importante questo adesso


----------



## sion (9 Luglio 2014)

stesse illusioni di sempre...lasciamo perdere dai..va alla juve al mile x mille


----------



## DennyJersey (9 Luglio 2014)

Questi si incontrano da settimane e settimane, ma che c'avranno da dirsi che al telefono non si può dire.. boh.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2014)

*Di Marzio: La Juventus è sempre più vicina a Iturbe. Servirà ancora tempo per chiudere l'affare ma i bianconeri sono convinti di portarlo a termine. L'accordo con il giocatore c'è da tempo. Ed oggi è stato ribadito. L'altro agente arriverà in Italia Domenica. E la Juve proverà a chiudere tra Lunedì e Martedì. Giorni in cui anche il giocatore rientrerà in Italia. *


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: "Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*


lol spero che il tifoso in questione era un bambino



Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Juventus è sempre più vicina a Iturbe. Servirà ancora tempo per chiudere l'affare ma i bianconeri sono convinti di portarlo a termine. L'accordo con il giocatore c'è da tempo. Ed oggi è stato ribadito. L'altro agente arriverà in Italia Domenica. E la Juve proverà a chiudere tra Lunedì e Martedì. Giorni in cui anche il giocatore rientrerà in Italia. *


prenderanno sia iturbe che morata quindi, andiamo bene


----------



## Aragorn (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Juventus è sempre più vicina a Iturbe. Servirà ancora tempo per chiudere l'affare ma i bianconeri sono convinti di portarlo a termine. L'accordo con il giocatore c'è da tempo. Ed oggi è stato ribadito. L'altro agente arriverà in Italia Domenica. E la Juve proverà a chiudere tra Lunedì e Martedì. Giorni in cui anche il giocatore rientrerà in Italia. *



Se finisce che noi prendiamo Cerci a 18 milioni (pagabili in 64 comode rate ) e la Juve Iturbe a 21 + uno scarto a scelta è la volta buona che chiudo col calcio.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2014)

Non ci illudiamo per quell'"adesso vediamo". Tra sorrisini di galliani e mezze allusioni a quest'ora dovremmo avere un dream team.
Iturbe andrà alla juve, come dicono da giorni tutti gli esperti di mercato, o, al limite, andrà all'estero se qualcuno si inserirà con decisione.


----------



## Albijol (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*



Essendo Gobbo qui parla in ottica Juve


----------



## Aragorn (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Juventus è sempre più vicina a Iturbe. Servirà ancora tempo per chiudere l'affare ma i bianconeri sono convinti di portarlo a termine. L'accordo con il giocatore c'è da tempo. Ed oggi è stato ribadito. L'altro agente arriverà in Italia Domenica. E la Juve proverà a chiudere tra Lunedì e Martedì. Giorni in cui anche il giocatore rientrerà in Italia. *



.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: "Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo di dare via libera alla Juve"*



!


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Juventus è sempre più vicina a Iturbe. Servirà ancora tempo per chiudere l'affare ma i bianconeri sono convinti di portarlo a termine. L'accordo con il giocatore c'è da tempo. Ed oggi è stato ribadito. L'altro agente arriverà in Italia Domenica. E la Juve proverà a chiudere tra Lunedì e Martedì. Giorni in cui anche il giocatore rientrerà in Italia. *



Magari potrebbero incontrare altre 128 volte l'agente nel frattempo già che ci sono...


----------



## Ciachi (9 Luglio 2014)

......"adesso vediamo"......come prenderVi in giro un altra volta....


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva Neymar e Iturbe: "Per Neymar sarà un po' difficile, su Iturbe adesso vediamo..."*



.


----------



## pennyhill (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Juventus è sempre più vicina a Iturbe. Servirà ancora tempo per chiudere l'affare ma i bianconeri sono convinti di portarlo a termine. L'accordo con il giocatore c'è da tempo. Ed oggi è stato ribadito. L'altro agente arriverà in Italia Domenica. E la Juve proverà a chiudere tra Lunedì e Martedì. Giorni in cui anche il giocatore rientrerà in Italia. *







Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Magari potrebbero incontrare altre 128 volte l'agente nel frattempo già che ci sono...



Beh, anche fester volendo è uno che con gli agenti parla parecchio.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

vi giuro che se lasciamo anche Iturbe alla Juve non seguo questo campionato... a meno che non si presentano con Reus.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vi giuro che se lasciamo anche Iturbe alla Juve non seguo questo campionato... a meno che non si presentano con Reus.



per me si andrà su cerci e finita lì. 

praticamente stiamo facendo solo opera di disturbo dato che il giocatore vuole la juve e offrono anche di più.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Luglio 2014)

28 Milioni per Iturbe... Questi dono malati... Con quei soldi ci veniva Verrati..


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Juventus è sempre più vicina a Iturbe. Servirà ancora tempo per chiudere l'affare ma i bianconeri sono convinti di portarlo a termine. L'accordo con il giocatore c'è da tempo. Ed oggi è stato ribadito. L'altro agente arriverà in Italia Domenica. E la Juve proverà a chiudere tra Lunedì e Martedì. Giorni in cui anche il giocatore rientrerà in Italia. *



.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vi giuro che se lasciamo anche Iturbe alla Juve non seguo questo campionato... a meno che non si presentano con Reus.



La Premier e' un bel campionato......


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Premier e' un bel campionato......



mi dò al basket
e non scherzo

Ne ho abbastanza. Non sono il tipo che accetta prese in giro del genere... e soprattutto non sono il tipo che riesce a sostenere un MILAN che decide di consegnare la armi alla JUVENTUS.
Conte di m..... Galliani di m.... gobbi maledetti...


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:

La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *


----------



## Sheldon92 (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



"Mai 'na gioia"


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi dò al basket
> e non scherzo
> 
> Ne ho abbastanza. Non sono il tipo che accetta prese in giro del genere... e soprattutto non sono il tipo che riesce a sostenere un MILAN che decide di consegnare la armi alla JUVENTUS.
> Conte di m..... Galliani di m.... gobbi maledetti...



quoto tutto,indifferenza totale


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



La Juve investe 20 milioni per Morata più altri 27 per Iturbe mentre noi elemosiniamo 500.00 € per Rami ? 
No grazie, mi darò anch'io a un altro sport


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2014)

Ogni anno sarà sempre peggio.
La Juve ha campo libero ormai, sia Milan che Inter si sono ridimensionate. Roma e Napoli storicamente sono squadre abbastanza inutili e non hanno mai combinato nulla di buono, per cui credo che la Juventus continuerà a vincere ancor prima di iniziare a scendere in campo per almeno i prossimi 6-7 anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



Come da copione.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



Come da copione. Siamo entrati in gioco solo per far guadagnare piu' soldi al Verona......


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Come da copione. Siamo entrati in gioco solo per far guadagnare piu' soldi al Verona......



beh se abbiamo fatto spendere 1 mln in piu alla juve non e che mi dispiace.
preferirei provare a soffiarli i giocatori veramente ma almeno cosi non li lasciamo fare il mercato belli tranquilli.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> beh se abbiamo fatto spendere 1 mln in piu alla juve non e che mi dispiace.
> preferirei provare a soffiarli i giocatori veramente ma almeno cosi non li lasciamo fare il mercato belli tranquilli.



Sinceramente non me ne puo' fregar de meno di far spendere piu' soldi a gobbi ed altri. Io voglio i giocatori forti a Milano, non m'interessa altro. Cioe' dai siamo arrivati realmente al punto di sperare che gli altri spendano il piu' possibile??? Per cosa poi???


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



.


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Luglio 2014)

Far spendere di più gli avversari è la cosa giusta da fare ragazzi.
Se poi è vero che l'illustre sconosciuto argentino ha dato la preferenza alla Juventus noi che ci possiamo fare?
Iturbe per ora non ha dimostrato nulla, vero che può farlo, aspettiamo di vederlo in una grande.

Prima di stracciarmi le vesti voglio vedere che ne è di Matri al Genoa = Vrsaljko da noi e dell'esterno che prenderemo noi (uno tra Cerci, Griezmann o non so chi). Inoltre voglio vedere Rami ufficiale da noi e un centrocampista di prospettiva.


----------



## The P (10 Luglio 2014)

Noi tifosi siamo incredibili, riusciamo a tifare la nostra scuadra anche dopo anni di sole delusioni e pagliacciate. E pensare che su Iturbe c'eravamo prima noi, come su Tevez poi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



Il teatrino è giunto al termine. Alla fine questi hanno speso 50M tra Iturbe e Morata. Adesso vediamo se non vendono nessuno di importante, come diversi gobbi dicono tronfiamente.


----------



## sion (10 Luglio 2014)

be se non vendono nessuno la serie A possono gia' assegnarla prima di iniziare il campionato...


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



Tranquilli che Galliani sta affinando il proprio vocabolario, da "siamo a posto così" a "vediamo".

Azzeccato "vediamo", infatti noi stiamo sempre a guardare c'è poco da fare, con la Juventus poi è tutto sempre (stranamente) complicato. 

Non mi fustigo per non aver preso Iturbe, si parla sempre di un incognita e chi lo bolla come fenomeno, come chi di scarso, è il solito poco obbiettivo. Vedremo..
Certo è che se continuiamo ad affidarci a Galliani arriveremo sempre dopo gli altri, sempre...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2014)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Questi si incontrano da settimane e settimane, ma che c'avranno da dirsi che al telefono non si può dire.. boh.



ahaha .... si me lo chiedo anche io.

Ma dopo che l' anno scorso..io e altre tre persone abbiamo organizzato un Fantacalcio con 125 partecupanti (ci siamo dovuti incontrare 6-7 volte per stabilire regole ecc) ho capito che tante "teste" son un casino da accordare!


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma la Juve, com'è che negli ultimi 8 anni ha speso 300 milioni sul mercato, ha in mano OGNI SACROSANTO giovane italiano forte, sta prendendo i vari Morata Iturbe ecc... e chiude sostanzialmente il bilancio come noi?


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2014)

La cosa triste è che oggi ci saranno comunque i soliti lecchini a incitare galliani & co....


----------



## sion (10 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma la Juve, com'è che negli ultimi 8 anni ha speso 300 milioni sul mercato, ha in mano OGNI SACROSANTO giovane italiano forte, sta prendendo i vari Morata Iturbe ecc... e chiude sostanzialmente il bilancio come noi?



lo stadio fa tanto


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Luglio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La cosa triste è che oggi ci saranno comunque i soliti lecchini a incitare galliani & co....



La curva sud? Quest'anno dubito che osanneranno ancora galliani, i soldi sono finiti per tutti.


----------



## diavolo (10 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma la Juve, com'è che negli ultimi 8 anni ha speso 300 milioni sul mercato, ha in mano OGNI SACROSANTO giovane italiano forte, sta prendendo i vari Morata Iturbe ecc... e chiude sostanzialmente il bilancio come noi?



Nel bilancio del Milan gravano le cene da Giannino,è lui il nostro top player.


----------



## juventino (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



Ammetto che comincio ad avere un pò di ottimismo, anche se estremamente cauto. Della Calzetta e degli altri giornalai non mi fido mai al 100%.


----------



## sion (10 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ammetto che comincio ad avere un pò di ottimismo, anche se estremamente cauto. Della Calzetta e degli altri giornalai non mi fido mai al 100%.



bah dai..penso sia proprio fatta ormai..manca solo l'annuncio..ottimo colpo per la juve


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

Vabbè Galliani è Gobbo, sta chiaramente facendo mercato per la sua squadra del cuore.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> lo stadio fa tanto





diavolo ha scritto:


> Nel bilancio del Milan gravano le cene da Giannino,è lui il nostro top player.



Eh no.. sul fatturato siamo sulla stessa linea! Non c' entra lo stadio...

Altro tentativo su


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vabbè Galliani è Gobbo, sta chiaramente facendo mercato per la sua squadra del cuore.



Dobbiamo prenderne atto. Una volta lo si diceva un po' battuta, un po' a provocazione, ma ormai è un dato di fatto. Da una ventina d'anni siamo schiavi della juve. L'episodio Contra-Davids, il prestito gratuito di Abbiati in risarcimento all'infortunio di Buffon, i regali Davids e Pirlo, l'operazione Matri, gli scudetti regalati e i giocatori lasciati sul mercato...la cosa bella è che, non solo ci hanno ringraziato rubandoci due campionati, ma siamo anche passati per colpevoli piuttosto che per vittima. Viene solo da stupirsi per Manchester, unica ribellione ad una schiavitù ventennale....


----------



## Theochedeo (10 Luglio 2014)

Ho il morale sotto i tacchi... Non si sa davvero come prenderla... É tutto negativo... Non riusciamo a battere la concorrenza su un giocatore di prospettiva da un'eternità e come se non bastasse siamo bullati sul mercato da una delle nostre 2 rivali storiche. Orgoglio é una parola sconosciuta a questa società, a Galliani e al nostro supepresidente.


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2014)

Da quando è stata detta la frase magica: "filtra cauto ottimismo" ho capito che non sarebbe arrivato...


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma basta con questo pessimismo apocalittico.. in quale universo vivete?
Questo ha fatto bene, ma non ha ancora dimostrato di essere uno che vale 25 milioni o 30.. Se non arriva, perchè lo stesso giocatore preferisce "giocare con il suo idolo Tevess" come dicono, noi non è il caso ci si roda il fegato.. Da noi dovrebbe arrivare solo chi ha le motivazioni giuste e vuole onorare la maglia. Punto.


----------



## sabato (10 Luglio 2014)

Da quando Silvio non decide più ma decidono i figli,
è cosi.
E andrà sempre peggio!!!

Lo ripeto ancora, la strategia di questa società è solo di apparenza,
far vedere che si fa,
ma nella realtà non quaglieranno mai nulla di buono.

Poi dopo, le colpe le scaricheranno ad altri...vedi Allegri e Seedorf!!!

Non credete alla trattaviva per Cerci, altro fumo negli occhi.
Opteranno per qualche giovane promettente, qualche riconferma, e altri parametro 0.
Logicamente chiederanno a Inzaghi il campionato.

Meglio cedere...!!


Spero di sbagliarmi per il futuro!


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2014)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma basta con questo pessimismo apocalittico.. in quale universo vivete?
> Questo ha fatto bene, ma non ha ancora dimostrato di essere uno che vale 25 milioni o 30.. Se non arriva, perchè lo stesso giocatore preferisce "giocare con il suo idolo Tevess" come dicono, noi non è il caso ci si roda il fegato.. Da noi dovrebbe arrivare solo chi ha le motivazioni giuste e vuole onorare la maglia. Punto.



Ma non è Iturbe in sè per sè, è la situazione in generale.


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Luglio 2014)

La situazione in generale, la valutiamo a fine campagna acquisti.

Per ora dentro Agazzi, Albertazzi, Alex, Menez, Rami (?), fuori Birsa, Kaka, Matri (?), Ema e altri.
Possibili Vrsaljko, un esterno forte alla Cerci-Iturbe-Griezmann, un altro centrocampista.
Magari va ad insegnare calcio agli americani pure Robihno.

Insomma al 10 luglio è una situazione che ci sta per un Milan con un presidente in disarmo finanziario.
Se poi fanno le solite cavolate e non prendono nessun altro ad agosto sarò una iena pure io, per ora aspettiamo un attimo.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2014)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> La situazione in generale, la valutiamo a fine campagna acquisti.
> 
> Per ora dentro Agazzi, Albertazzi, Alex, Menez, Rami (?), fuori Birsa, Kaka, Matri (?), Ema e altri.
> Possibili Vrsaljko, un esterno forte alla Cerci-Iturbe-Griezmann, un altro centrocampista.
> ...




Ammiro,credimi, il Tuo ottimismo!!! .....ma permettimi di non crederci (quasi... Xché è l ultima a morire!!!) più!!!


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



Ragazzi su Iturbe c'eravamo NOI.
Su Tevez c'eravamo NOI.
Buffon nel 2006 non l'abbiamo preso "per non fare uno sgarro alla Juve" (cit. Galliani e Berlusconi).
Gli abbiamo regalato Pirlo.
Abbiamo completamente rinunciato a fare concorrenza.

Loro fanno mercato e noi facciamo i selfie con Mortolivo e Agazzi.
Basta basta basta.

Il tifo per una squadra è amore pressocché incondizionato, ma si può comunque decidere di non seguire più la propria squadra come dopo una delusione amorosa. 
Siamo come fidanzati cornuti. 
Ho già disdetto SKY dopo l'acquisto di Matri. Non vado sul sito del Milan da quando la Juve ha preso Tevez. Quest'anno non rinnovo nemmeno la tessera al Milan Club. Non compro magliette o gadget da anni. 
Di certo non spendo soldi per far fare mercato alla JUVENTUS... alla JUVENTUS PER DIO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi su Iturbe c'eravamo NOI.
> Su Tevez c'eravamo NOI.
> Buffon nel 2006 non l'abbiamo preso "per non fare uno sgarro alla Juve" (cit. Galliani e Berlusconi).
> Gli abbiamo regalato Pirlo.
> ...



Che i tifosi comincino a farsi due domande.


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi su Iturbe c'eravamo NOI.
> Su Tevez c'eravamo NOI.
> Buffon nel 2006 non l'abbiamo preso "per non fare uno sgarro alla Juve" (cit. Galliani e Berlusconi).
> Gli abbiamo regalato Pirlo.
> ...


quoto


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi su Iturbe c'eravamo NOI.
> Su Tevez c'eravamo NOI.
> Buffon nel 2006 non l'abbiamo preso "per non fare uno sgarro alla Juve" (cit. Galliani e Berlusconi).
> Gli abbiamo regalato Pirlo.
> ...



Su Iturbe c'eravamo solo noi? Io penso che ci siamo stati in tandem fin dal principio.
Ti devi convincere però che se è vero che il giocatore preferisce loro.. che ci vada e amen. 
Quelli così non dovremmo non volerli in primis noi no?
Su Tevez ti do ragione, ma il problema fu il Pres e la figlia del Pres in quel caso. 
Diamo ad ognuno le proprie colpe.
Su Pirlo ti do ragionissima.
Su Buffon non mi ricordo più e non lo voglio sapere. Per me è uno senza dignità.
In definitiva sono d'accordo con il tuo sfogo e ritengo giusto che tu agisca come fai (sky). Per il resto cerco di vedere il lato positivo e spero che le cose tornino a girare come un tempo o migliorino rispetto alle ultime campagne acquisti. Per queste ragioni non mi fascio la testa ad inizio mercato. Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma i famosi 28 milioni di Di Marzio?


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2014)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> La situazione in generale, la valutiamo a fine campagna acquisti.
> 
> Per ora dentro Agazzi, Albertazzi, Alex, Menez, Rami (?), fuori Birsa, Kaka, Matri (?), Ema e altri.
> Possibili Vrsaljko, un esterno forte alla Cerci-Iturbe-Griezmann, un altro centrocampista.
> ...



Tutti gli anni diciamo, aspettiamo. Poi arriva settembre e puntualmente siamo messi peggio dell'anno prima. Io ho rigirato il discorso. La dirigenza ha fino a settembre per convincermi a cambiare idea su come impiegare i miei fine settimana con un mercato decente. Altrimenti au revoir.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i famosi 28 milioni di Di Marzio?



L'abbiamo offerti PER TELEFONO, pensa te


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Tutti gli anni diciamo, aspettiamo. Poi arriva settembre e puntualmente siamo messi peggio dell'anno prima. Io ho rigirato il discorso. La dirigenza ha fino a settembre per convincermi a cambiare idea su come impiegare i miei fine settimana con un mercato decente. Altrimenti au revoir.



Condivido e appoggio!


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i famosi 28 milioni di Di Marzio?



Milan Channel aveva già comunicato l'uscita dalla trattativa, dopo avere illuso tutti con la balla che la cessione di Kakà avrebbe portato un grande giocatore.
Questo ha causato una reazione tra i tifosi che la società non si aspettava, quindi nel pomeriggio c'è stata una rettifica assurda, da arrampicata sugli specchi pura... solo che è stato Di Marzio a farla, perchè era troppo ridicola una smentita del canale ufficiale dopo poche ore.
Suma ha ringraziato il collega per il comunicato.

I 28 milioni, da reali, sono poi diventati "virtuali" in un paio di giorni.

Di Marzio è un grande giornalista, il primo in assoluto per quel che riguarda le sue fonti, ma per noi non sarà mai affidabile proprio perchè si fida di qualunque cosa gli venga comunicata da Galliani, senza elaborare o filtrare.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

Iturbe firma un quadriennale da 1,5 milioni a stagione. Niente di apocalittico, quindi. Un invesimento di 31 milioni.
Mah, noi prenderemo (se ci va bene) Cerci a 18 e lo pagheremo 2,5 a stagione (se non di piu), che con un ipotetico quadriennale risulterebbe come un investimento di 28 milioni. 3 milioni di differenza.

Anche se, secondo me, non prenderemo ne Cerci, ne Lavezzi. Ce ne usciremo tipo con un Taddei a parametro 0.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i famosi 28 milioni di Di Marzio?



Inventati ad arte per aiutare Sogliano a spillare 1 o 2 milioni in più alla Juve, che pena.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i famosi 28 milioni di Di Marzio?


55 pagine colme di speranza per poi scoprire che il titolo stesso del thread "i rossoneri offrono 28mln" era una farsa


----------



## diavolo (10 Luglio 2014)

Zero abbonamenti allo stadio e alla pay-tv.


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Luglio 2014)

Io invece ho sentito che Iturbe alla Juve avrà un contratto da apprendista a 400€ al mese. Ha già dichiarato di non aver avuto mai tanti soldi.

Attenti a non passare dalla critica, giusta, per la solita manfrina nostra, all'errore opposto eh. 
Quelli mettono in giro ste mink...e sugli ingaggi ad arte tanto più tanto meno di Galliani eh.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i famosi 28 milioni di Di Marzio?



La solita balla spifferata da Galliani a Di Marzio......


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Io invece ho sentito che Iturbe alla Juve avrà un contratto da apprendista a 400€ al mese. Ha già dichiarato di non aver avuto mai tanti soldi.
> 
> Attenti a non passare dalla critica, giusta, per la solita manfrina nostra, all'errore opposto eh.
> Quelli mettono in giro ste mink...e sugli ingaggi ad arte tanto più tanto meno di Galliani eh.


L'ha scritto la Gazzetta, mica lo dico io. E mi sembra pure normale che Iturbe guadagni meno di Cerci e proprio per questo era il giocatore su cui puntare.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



.


----------



## Bazinga (10 Luglio 2014)

Continuerò a seguire il Milan perché ne sono un tifoso. ..ma in modo tale che questa società ridicola non abbia neanche un euro da me...sempre forza milan!


----------



## juventino (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i famosi 28 milioni di Di Marzio?



Di Marzio quest'estate sta facendo una figuraccia dietro l'altra.


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'ha scritto la Gazzetta, mica lo dico io. E mi sembra pure normale che Iturbe guadagni meno di Cerci e proprio per questo era il giocatore su cui puntare.



Si, ma infatti io critico proprio l'attendibilità della Gazzetta infatti. Specie da qualche mese a questa parte.
Prima di dire che non era il caso di puntare su Cerci, vediamo a) se lo prendiamo, b) quanto lo paghiamo, c) quanto guadagna lui e d) bilancio dopo la prima stagione. Per l'amor del cielo, ora diciamo pure tutto quello che vogliamo eh, però prima di giudicare l'operazione definitivamente...


----------



## Heaven (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



MAI UNA GIOIA.

La cosa peggiore è sapere che passiamo da puntare su Iturbe a Cerci\Biabiany, non ci sono parole


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



Finalmente finisce sta farsa, mai creduto e difatti, lui e Morata 50 milioni circa mi sa che qualcuno è già bello che impacchettato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *



Si sapeva che sarebbe finita in questo modo. Serve una protesta seria, almeno per dimostrare che noi tifosi non siamo complici di questo schifo.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Si, ma infatti io critico proprio l'attendibilità della Gazzetta infatti. Specie da qualche mese a questa parte.
> Prima di dire che non era il caso di puntare su Cerci, vediamo a) se lo prendiamo, b) quanto lo paghiamo, c) quanto guadagna lui e d) bilancio dopo la prima stagione. Per l'amor del cielo, ora diciamo pure tutto quello che vogliamo eh, però prima di giudicare l'operazione definitivamente...


Non ti seguo. Io capisco che bisogna parlare con dati definitivi, sono d'accordo. Ma tu parli come se non ci fossero i presupposti per criticare l'operato della dirigenza, come se negli ultimi anni avessimo operato bene sul mercato e che quindi bisognerebbe essere fiduciosi per questa sessione. Come se i giornali volessero screditare Galliani e dalle tue parole mi pare di capire che Galliani sia quasi esente da colpe.

Vogliamo ricapitolare?

Stagione *2011-2012*, abbiamo appena vinto il campionato. Quindi abbiamo qualche entrata e sarebbe cosa buona e giusta rinforzarci per creare un vero e proprio ciclo. Chi compriamo? Mesbah  Muntari  Quadriennale a Mexes  e a fine mercato arriva pure l'ennessima pagliacciata per comprare quel bidone di Maxi Lopez (la storia di lui chiuso nell'albero rimarrà negli annali)
Contemporaneamente, la Juve compra Vidal, Vucinic, e prende a parametro 0 *Pirlo*. Gli abbiamo regalato Pirlo, su cui praticamente basano il loro gioco. L'abbiamo fatto andare via a 0, e oltre questo abbiamo rinforzato la nostra diretta concorrente!! Ora, io ero anche d'accordo nel liberarci di Pirlo, perchè mi sembrava ormai non avere più stimoli. Ma se vuoi liberarti di Pirlo, potevi benissimo venderlo prima! Lo vendevi all'estero (aveva offerte, dal Chelsea e dal Real mi pare), ci ricavavi qualcosa e non facevi un favore alla Juve.

Stagione *2012-2013*: il delirio. Ceduti Ibra e Thiago Silva. Nesta va via. Lasciano anche Gattuso, Van Bommell e altri.
Chi prendiamo? Thiago e Nesta sostituiti con Acerbi e Zapata  Montolivo arriva a parametro 0. A Gennaio parte Pato, e arriva Balotelli. Ma il colmo è stato non prendere Tevez e lasciarlo alla Juve. Praticamente gli abbiamo regalato un altro giocatore.
Una pagliacciata incredibile, con tanto di foto di Galliani a pranzo con l'argentino, per poi vederlo ai Gobbi. Una cosa grottesca.
La Juve intanto prende Pogba.

Stagione *2013-2014*: altro giro, altro regalo alla Juve. 12 milioni per Matri, perfino su Football Manager ti vieterebbero un'operazione del genere. E arriva Kakà, strafinito e con un ingaggio folle. A Gennaio? Honda a parametro 0, un giocatore inutile. Essien a 0 e con un ricco ingaggio, altro giocatore vecchio e rotto. Per fortuna arriva Rami in prestito (che stiamo rischiando di perdere ora).
La Juve intanto prende Tevez che noi intelligentemente non abbiamo preso, oltre a Llorente.

Arriviamo a quest'estate. Menez e Alex a parametro 0, tanto per cambiare. La Juve prende Coman, sta prendendo Morata e pure Iturbe. E attraverso il Sassuolo non ci permette di prendere Vrsjakoso. 

In tutto questo, non ho nemmeno menzionato i vari rinnovi di contratto. Altrimenti avrei dovuto appendermi al lampadario per la disperazione.
Il succo del discorso è che i presupposti per criticare l'operato di Galliani e della dirigenza in generale ci sono eccome. La gente non si lamenta per hobby, ma per motivi ben precisi.

PS: chiedo scusa per l'OT.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *


.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ...



ma infatti. Sembra che questi teatrini siano roba nuoca. Mi sorprende chi si sorprende.


----------



## peppe75 (10 Luglio 2014)

Io fino a quando non arriva l'ufficialità spero sempre..


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

C'è ancora chi difenda la società? Sogno o son desto? 





Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juventus ha raggiunto un'intesa di massima con il Verona per Iturbe. Costerà 25 milioni di euro più 2 bonus. I criteri degli stessi bonus sono ancora da definire. Poi arriverà l'annuncio. Ma Iturbe è praticamente un giocatore della Juventus. *


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Luglio 2014)

Siamo ancora in vantaggio in quanto abbiamo preannunciato telefonicamente che offriremo 28 quando saranno ceduti altri 29 giocatori in rosa.


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2014)

Avranno offerto 28 mila euro,altro che 28 milioni...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

*Iturbe è della Juventus. Accordo trovato a 25 milioni + 2 di bonus, acquisto più costoso di Andrea Agnelli.
Si attende solo l'ufficialità.

*Direi che si può chiudere (o spostare nella sezione gobbiland)


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Iturbe è della Juventus. Accordo trovato a 25 milioni + 2 di bonus, acquisto più costoso di Andrea Agnelli.
> Si attende solo l'ufficialità.
> 
> *Direi che si può chiudere (o spostare nella sezione gobbiland)



Beh almeno e' finita la farsa.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Iturbe è della Juventus. Accordo trovato a 25 milioni + 2 di bonus, acquisto più costoso di Andrea Agnelli.
> Si attende solo l'ufficialità.
> 
> *Direi che si può chiudere (o spostare nella sezione gobbiland)



Che colpo al cuore!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2014)

Sarà contento Galliani, la sua Juve ha fatto un bel colpo.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2014)

Mai una gioia.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Luglio 2014)

Credo possiamo chiudere


----------



## aleslash (10 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sarà contento Galliani, la sua Juve ha fatto un bel colpo.


.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Luglio 2014)

Spero lo ufficializzino durante la conferenza delle 18 così qualcuno potrà annunciarlo in diretta a Galliani.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Non per difendere la società ma credo che questa trattativa fallita sia da distinguere nettamente da quella per Tevez... secondo me Galliani stavolta poteva farci ben poco... il giocatore voleva la Juventus, la Champions League e vuole ovviamente conquistare la nazionale Argentina. Dal Verona al Milan per lui cambiava poco, visto che si gioca solo il campionato e si lottava ugualmente per l'Europa League.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2014)

Iturbe ufficiale alla Juve ----> Inzaghi: quel momento in cui ti rendi conto che aver accettato la panchina del Milan è stata la più grossa ***..ta della tua vita.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Iturbe ufficiale alla Juve ----> Inzaghi: quel momento in cui ti rendi conto che aver accettato la panchina del Milan è stata la più grossa ***..ta della tua vita.



Il Milan è parte di Pippo, non gli si può fare colpa di questo


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è parte di Pippo, non gli si può fare colpa di questo



Mica gli dò la colpa  Dico solo che presto inizierà a pentirsi di questa scelta. 
La questione Iturbe è clamorosa ed è solo l'inizio


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mica gli dò la colpa  Dico solo che presto inizierà a pentirsi di questa scelta.
> La questione Iturbe è clamorosa ed è solo l'inizio



ma cosa c'è di clamoroso? Iturbe è andato nella squadra in cui voleva andare... 
se volevamo competere sul mercato con la Juve bisognava sperare che se ne andasse via Conte. Ora che è rimasto non accetta di andarsene da sconfitto e sul mercato gli prendono giustamente chi vuole lui, figuriamoci se lo lasciavano a noi o alla Roma.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'è di clamoroso? Iturbe è andato nella squadra in cui voleva andare...
> se volevamo competere sul mercato con la Juve bisognava sperare che se ne andasse via Conte. Ora che è rimasto non accetta di andarsene da sconfitto e sul mercato gli prendono giustamente chi vuole lui, figuriamoci se lo lasciavano a noi o alla Roma.



Conte c'entra fino ad un certo punto. E' il Milan a non poter competere a certi livelli.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

Delusione immensa. Asfaltati sul campo e sul mercato. E questo è anche un messaggio bruttissimo alla squadra.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Iturbe è della Juventus. Accordo trovato a 25 milioni + 2 di bonus, acquisto più costoso di Andrea Agnelli.
> Si attende solo l'ufficialità.
> 
> *Direi che si può chiudere (o spostare nella sezione gobbiland)


.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Delusione immensa. Asfaltati sul campo e sul mercato. E questo è anche un messaggio bruttissimo alla squadra.



Vabbeh..non era scontato vincere l' asta.

Lui voleva la Juve, l' unico modo per cambiare le carte in tavola sarebbe stato offrire 30 milioni al Verono, e 3 all' anno al giocatore, col senno di poi, giusto non averlo fatto.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vabbeh..non era scontato vincere l' asta.
> 
> Lui voleva la Juve, l' unico modo per cambiare le carte in tavola sarebbe stato offrire 30 milioni al Verono, e 3 all' anno al giocatore, col senno di poi, giusto non averlo fatto.



Ste storie di "Lui voleva X" le sento da anni. "Non possiamo prendere Verratti, vuole la Juve" e va al PSG.
Dzeko pure voleva il Milan, non mi pare risulti in squadra ora.

Sono tutte scuse, i giocatori non scelgono per tifo, vanno semplicemente da chi crede davvero in loro. Noi non ci abbiamo creduto, questo è il discorso.

Col senno di poi non mi pare proprio giusto. Conte, con Iturbe, Morata ed Evra, lunedì al ritiro avrà tutti i giocatori che ha chiesto.
Inzaghi nemmeno Rami pare che avrà.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

---) http://www.milanworld.net/iturbe-e-della-juve-manca-solo-lufficialita-vt19500.html#post504210


----------

